# London Bookgroup welcomes all - 2008



## Crispy (Dec 20, 2007)

This is how it works. On the 2nd thursday of each month, we go to someone's house and drink lots of wine, eat lots of snacks & cheeses, and talk about the book we just read. Actually you don't have to read the book, but if you can _pretend to_ convincingly, then you'll do just fine 

After a rather sporadic summer, which rather spoiled our consistent book-a-month record, we got back on track in the autumn. This year we have read:

Woman on the Edge of Time by Marge Piercy
Ripley Bogle by Robert McLiam Wilson
Down and Out in Paris and London by George Orwell
This Book Will Change Your Life by A.M. Homes
Cat's Cradle by Kurt Vonnegut
Suite Francaise by Irene Nemirovsky
Christie Malry's Own Double-Entry by B.S.Johnson
Labyrinths by Jorge Luis Borges
Epileptic by David B.
How To Be Free by Tom Hodgkinson


And the first book of 2008 is Northern Lights by Phillip Pullman, cos they just made a film of it and anyway it's a kids book so should be easy to fit in over xmas innit.

Newbies are welcome, reading the book is optional, the booze is more important than the literature. U75 London bookgroup prevails and enters its 6th year


----------



## hiccup (Dec 20, 2007)

Wine, snacks _and cheeses_?

Quite fancy this actually


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 20, 2007)

I'e been meaning to get in on the book club action since joining.  I've already read this book, allbeit a few years back.  could be a shoo in.


----------



## zora (Dec 20, 2007)

You're moving fast, Crispy!   Just tried to reply to the old (this year's!!!) thread only to find it closed and due to cackhanded c&ping lost my post.

Let's see if I can remember it:



> Vegan crumble ftw.
> I suggested text voting for all you sickly ones (hope you get better soon and I can see you tomorrow at Offline  ) bit ut didn't meet with approval...


----------



## zora (Dec 20, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Wine, snacks _and cheeses_?
> 
> Quite fancy this actually



We're quite serious about our snacks and cheeses.


----------



## catrina (Dec 21, 2007)

How much does this book cost? I've been meaning to get in on a bookgroup forever, this sounds great, if I'm actually in town for January's. What's the actual date? The 10th?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 21, 2007)

I always wanted to be part of a bookgroup! Damn you London.


----------



## citydreams (Dec 21, 2007)

Did we decide on book of the year for 2007? Or are we leaving it to Mariella Frostrup?


e2a: it would be really nice to have someone in the bookgroup that can stay out after midnight!


----------



## ethel (Dec 21, 2007)

yay! i already have a copy


----------



## Kizmet (Dec 21, 2007)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Did we decide on book of the year for 2007? Or are we leaving it to Mariella Frostrup?
> 
> 
> e2a: it would be really nice to have someone in the bookgroup that can stay out after midnight!



If you start it after midnight - I'd be definitely in.


----------



## citydreams (Dec 21, 2007)

huzah! 

Where were you?  we had a bottle of wine left over this evening!


----------



## october_lost (Dec 21, 2007)

I thought I might be interested in this - but christ a book a month


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2007)

Ooh, hope I can participate more this year. Pie Eye better too.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 21, 2007)

october_lost said:
			
		

> I thought I might be interested in this - but christ a book a month


You don't have to finish (or even start) the book. Just have a commitment to cheese.


----------



## han (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah, I really want to come along more this year (can make Feb onwards). 

Northern Lights is a BRILLIANT book!  Excellent choice. The film rocks, too.

How was your bookgroup Xmas dinner? Was there enough food?


----------



## han (Dec 21, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> *Newbies are welcome, reading the book is optional, the booze is more important than the literature*. U75 London bookgroup prevails and enters its 6th year



Rah


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 21, 2007)

I fear we betrayed our principle of not picking obvious bookgroup books by going for Northern Lights just when the film has come out, but at least people can't complain that this one is too hard to read


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> How much does this book cost? I've been meaning to get in on a bookgroup forever, this sounds great, if I'm actually in town for January's. What's the actual date? The 10th?


Nothing if you get it from the library  or you can try http://www.greenmetropolis.com/


----------



## lobster (Dec 21, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Nothing if you get it from the library  or you can try http://www.greenmetropolis.com/



I never knew about that site, thanks


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2007)

I am allergic to cheese, but I like books. Can I join?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 21, 2007)

Am I right in saying the first meeting of the year will be on Thursday 10th Jan, at a place not yet determined, and the book this time is Northern Lights by Phillip Pullman ?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2007)

I can make 10th January.

I have read Northern Lights, too.

I think I should join


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I am allergic to cheese, but I like books. Can I join?


Hmm, borderline case here, but I suppose if you really want to join then excluding you would destroy our facade of being a bookgroup. Welcome


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Hmm, borderline case here, but I suppose if you really want to join then excluding you would destroy our facade of being a bookgroup. Welcome



Thanks 

Does my cheese allergy mean I never get to host it, though?


----------



## october_lost (Dec 21, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> You don't have to finish (or even start) the book. Just have a commitment to cheese.


February onwards I might take your bookclub offer...but no cheese


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 21, 2007)

i should like to do this in 2008. how does the location thing work again? is it always in brixton? if so, i think i'm setting myself up for fail, living as i do in walthamstow


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2007)

At least you are only a tube ride away. I have to get at least two buses if I want to get to Brixton.

But that is a very good point. Are these always in Brixton? Would anybody come, if the meeting was in South Norwood, even if I were to allow cheese?


----------



## foamy (Dec 21, 2007)

will try to attend more this year, you've tempted me with all this talk of cheese!

Dolly - you'll not be trecking back to north london alone if you do come


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> At least you are only a tube ride away. I have to get at least two buses if I want to get to Brixton.



yea a very long tube journey but i take your point!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2007)

<leaves bookgroup>


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> <leaves bookgroup>



Was I something I said?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2007)

I couldn't possibly be in the same room as someone who doesn't like cheese! :-P


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i should like to do this in 2008. how does the location thing work again? is it always in brixton? if so, i think i'm setting myself up for fail, living as i do in walthamstow


It's not always in Brixton, but it is more often than not, because a majority of the people who offer to host it live there. We usually start around 7-7.30pm, so most people go straight from work... so no reason why it can't be held outside of Brixton


----------



## onemonkey (Dec 22, 2007)

2007 wasn't a blue ribboned year for my bookgroup attendance but 2008 will be different.

now admittedly Northern Lights isn't the best start but at least i've read the book and the issues i have with it will be saved for the wine fuelled discussion.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 22, 2007)

I've read the book and I have babysitting on Thursdays, and I think I'm free that Thursday too. I'll pencil it in and try to persuade my GF to come too; she's read the book, but doesn't tend to love the analysis like I do.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 22, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I couldn't possibly be in the same room as someone who doesn't like cheese! :-P



It's not that I don't like cheese, but more that it doesn't like me! 

And you have been in the same room as me before and survived, you know!


----------



## ethel (Dec 22, 2007)

well, i don't like wine! *hides*


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 22, 2007)

I doubt I could manage january but I read and I'm a fan of cheese (also coming down from north london) so I may show concrete interest later on if that's


----------



## eme (Jan 6, 2008)

just wondering what the book for Jan was and what the date of the next bg was... thanks C for starting the thread... can you make it sticky too?

pshaww! to all those wine / cheese naysayers... next you'll be saying you don't like / are allergic to books!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 6, 2008)

after deserting the bookgroup for ages and ages - i should probably get my arse in gear and attend this one.  However, I'm sposed to be detoxing, and so will forgo both wine and cheese.  I will bring crudites, as well as my usual crudeness...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought it was this thursday and Northern Lights by Philip Pullman? At least, that is what it says in the OP.

Not sure where it is, though?


----------



## scifisam (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm still up for this. Where will it be? If no-one else offers, it could be held at my house, though it's in Bethnal Green, not Brixton.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 6, 2008)

It could be at my house, too, but, as well as not living in Brixton, I am not a regular book club member


----------



## mango5 (Jan 6, 2008)

I might come for the first time.
ps Guineveretoo, I don't think either of those things are required for membership


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 6, 2008)

What about the fact that I don't eat cheese? At least one person has said that that disqualifies me!


----------



## mango5 (Jan 6, 2008)

Stuff the lot of 'em.  Let's go and disrupt their cosy clique. 

I might take a comic instead.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 6, 2008)

Go for it!

Who is going to decide the venue? I am serious about my house being available, and you are all welcome, and I am free on Thursday, and I have already the book, and I allow cheese in the house even if I don't eat it myself, but I doubt that anyone would want to come to South Norwood/Croydon for their bookclub, so I am waiting for someone to offer their pad in Brixton!


----------



## mango5 (Jan 6, 2008)

I vote for your house.  Let's take over while they're all at some Sunday cheese-soiree or something


----------



## mango5 (Jan 6, 2008)

We could go to Bethnal Green.  That'd show 'em.  Eh Sam, are you with me?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 6, 2008)

Bloody 'ell, that's a bit radical! Not sure how I would get home to South Norwood from Bethnal Green. Took me hours last time I went to Brick Lane! 

But okay, if that is the consensus...


----------



## mango5 (Jan 6, 2008)

We'll converge from near and far.  None of that Brixton vortex to contend with.  And there are several cheese-deniers speculating about coming.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 6, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Bloody 'ell, that's a bit radical! Not sure how I would get home to South Norwood from Bethnal Green. Took me hours last time I went to Brick Lane!
> 
> But okay, if that is the consensus...



It's quite easy from my place - get the 48 ( which stops very near my flat) to London Bridge station and then get the train from there to Norwood Junction or Croydon. Depends how far you live from the station, of course.

Somebody in Brixton's probably offered their place up too, of course, and that'd be easer for most people I guess.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Who is going to decide the venue?


Whoever offers their place up... no reason why people wouldn't come to yours if you're offering. As long as cheese is allowed  

Second time in a long time I've finished the book, but not sure if I can make it yet


----------



## Pieface (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm going to be better this year.  I hope.

I'm pushing Geek Love for next month - see this post lovies:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=6931161&postcount=7442

it's a SCREAM!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Whoever offers their place up... no reason why people wouldn't come to yours if you're offering. As long as cheese is allowed
> 
> Second time in a long time I've finished the book, but not sure if I can make it yet



I am offering, and I do allow cheese. In fact, I still have cheese graters and cheese slicers, and even a cheese knife, having had a daughter (and myriad lodgers over the years) who put cheese on everything! 

But others seem to be offering their pad, too, and I don't want to be assertive about it being at mine if no-one will come because it's in South Norwood....


----------



## ethel (Jan 7, 2008)

isn't it on thursday? someone have better offer quick! also, i'd better read the book!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2008)

I have offered! But I was not the only offer. 

Someone had better decide, quick!

Do we need a focus group? A poll? Another thread? What?


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, I'd like to join! But don't have a sufficiently nice pad (in that live in house similar to student slum) to invite book club over to. Is that a problem?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2008)

Bookgroup has been held in student-style slums (eg. nu-urban towers, and the hivemind) plenty of times. No furniture is too unwashed, no curtains too smoke-laden.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2008)

My sofa is leatherette.

Sobs.

And smoking is not allowed. Is well rubbish. 

Anyway, what do you do? Just turn up?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2008)

I live in a student style slum despite being Officially Old, but mostly because I am lazy and seem to be allergic to housework. 

Ah, but no-one is allowed to smoke in my house, so if that is a requirement, then we will need to find somewhere else.

I do have a "patio", though, and a "front garden"...


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 7, 2008)

milly molly said:
			
		

> My sofa is leatherette.
> 
> Sobs.
> 
> ...


I could bring you.  Then I have to go - cos am usually rubbish and don't turn up.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2008)

Ooh, and you know where I live, too, so, if it was going to be a No Smoking Book Club meeting....


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I live in a student style slum despite being Officially Old, but mostly because I am lazy and seem to be allergic to housework.
> 
> Ah, but no-one is allowed to smoke in my house, so if that is a requirement, then we will need to find somewhere else.
> 
> I do have a "patio", though, and a "front garden"...



Ooh sorry, didn't mean I thought smoking necessary, is just I imagined all of you in berets with French cigarettes in hand.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2008)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> I could bring you.  Then I have to go - cos am usually rubbish and don't turn up.



Ooh yes. Let's!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2008)

milly molly said:
			
		

> Ooh sorry, didn't mean I thought smoking necessary, is just I imagined all of you in berets with French cigarettes in hand.



I haven't had a beret since my first year at Grammar School, when everyone had to wear one, and the second years had to pull off the little tag in the middle, to show that they were bigger than us.

Happy memories


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2008)

In the absence of any better suggestions, I am firming up the offer of my house to host the January bookgroup meeting on Thursday 10th January.

I will make sure that I am there from 7pm, and will have cheese graters and corkscrews ready. The nearest rail station to my house is Norwood Junction, from where buses go to and from Brixton, too (the 196). There are other stations nearby, including Selhurst and East Croydon. The 468 also goes close ish.

I have a car, and could collect people from Norwood Junction (bus or train stop) if they were worried about getting lost, but I won't be able to take anyone back there, since I don't drink and drive.

My house is also on the route of the 410 bus from Crystal Palace.

Hope that helps. If anyone is up for it, PM me and I will give you my address and phone number, but I am not putting that up on here!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2008)

Think there are only a few smokers among us, and we're more than happy to smoke outside  

So it's at yours then G2? Decision made. 

And... erm... spangles, I see you're driving, and erm... only live round the corner from me... 

*smiles sweetly* 




edit: ah.. you already made the decision ^^ 

I'd like a PM with address please.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm afraid I can't make it this Thursday.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2008)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I can't make it this Thursday.


Me neither. Haven't reread the book either


----------



## scifisam (Jan 7, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> In the absence of any better suggestions, I am firming up the offer of my house to host the January bookgroup meeting on Thursday 10th January.
> 
> I will make sure that I am there from 7pm, and will have cheese graters and corkscrews ready. The nearest rail station to my house is Norwood Junction, from where buses go to and from Brixton, too (the 196). There are other stations nearby, including Selhurst and East Croydon. The 468 also goes close ish.
> 
> ...



Aww, now that means that I have to come down to South Norwood instead of you coming here!


----------



## mango5 (Jan 7, 2008)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Aww, now that means that I have to come down to South Norwood instead of you coming here!


Heh that's the voice of the people for ya!  Let's have a breakaway meet at your place for *people who have read the book*?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2008)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Aww, now that means that I have to come down to South Norwood instead of you coming here!



You've got to be quick round here, and I offered first and then firmed up (ooer, missus) quick, too 

Do you want my address?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Me neither. Haven't reread the book either



I wasn't going to try and reread the book. I am going to skim through it while I am waiting for the wine and cheese to arrive


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2008)

mango5 said:
			
		

> Heh that's the voice of the people for ya!  Let's have a breakaway meet at your place for *people who have read the book*?


Stop confusing matters, you!

Are you coming to mine or not?


----------



## scifisam (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll have to check with my GF and see how knackered I am - I've started another job this week (that makes three now - the third one came as a surprise). 

PM me your address, though, so I can TFL it.


----------



## ethel (Jan 7, 2008)

another request for a pm


----------



## zora (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't make this one sadly. 

Have to show some commitment to _my_ New year's resolution: Samba classes!  Come February I'll probably be ready to skip one of them, so I'll see you all then. Have fun bookgroupies old and new.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 7, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Bookgroup has been held in student-style slums (eg. nu-urban towers, and the hivemind) plenty of times. No furniture is too unwashed, no curtains too smoke-laden.



I resent that.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 7, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> No furniture is too unwashed


  Y'all have wipe-clean furniture?  !!!


----------



## foamy (Jan 7, 2008)

suddenly this seems very close (i've just started chapter 3) but very far away (NW5 to Norwood Junction?!) maybe i'm not coming after all


----------



## ethel (Jan 7, 2008)

does the 75 stop nearby?


----------



## ethel (Jan 7, 2008)

i thought that south norwood was a million miles from me, but it's apparently only 45 mins!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2008)

foamy said:
			
		

> suddenly this seems very close (i've just started chapter 3) but very far away (NW5 to Norwood Junction?!) maybe i'm not coming after all



Trains seem to go from everywhere to East Croydon!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2008)

sarahluv said:
			
		

> does the 75 stop nearby?



Not sure, to be honest. I will PM you the address, and you can work it out.

Although it's looking like an exclusive meet, now that it is at my house!


----------



## foamy (Jan 7, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Trains seem to go from everywhere to East Croydon!



it's the getting home i'm more concerned about - how long it'll take etc


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2008)

The trains run all night from East Croydon to Victoria, if that helps. Which it may not, I dunno. I can't believe it's harder to get to North London from here than it is from Brixton?

The night buses run all night to various places, if that helps


----------



## foamy (Jan 7, 2008)

how easy is it to get to / from yours from east croydon?

it'll take me about an hour on the over ground to east croydon and i'm not a massive fan of night time unknown navigation on the overground (on the way home especially)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2008)

The bus which goes past my front door goes to East Croydon and takes about 10 minutes. I think it's every 20 minutes out of the rush hour and the last bus is after midnight.

http://www.londonbusroutes.net/times/410.htm#MF_C

0042 according to that, and apparently takes 9 minutes.


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 8, 2008)

my sister's book about Cyrano de Bergerac is published on 4th feb. 







Still in hardback so not recommending it straight away (although it is 50% off at Amazon ) but will put it forward later in the year when the paperback comes out. I've only read bits so far but it's a great story of a swash-buckling gay atheist romantic poet who also wrote the worlds first science fiction. 

If we do pick it, i'm sure i can persuade her to come along and argue with us about it


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2008)

That would be really cool. I was just thinking the other day how good it would be to get an author to come along!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> That would be really cool. I was just thinking the other day how good it would be to get an author to come along!


Bloody hell! Steady on, this makes it feel far too legitimate


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 8, 2008)

I think you need to experience the bookgroup first G2 

edit: although I'm sure onemonkey will let his sister know what we're like


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a bit fluey so I don't think I'll be making this one.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Bloody hell! Steady on, this makes it feel far too legitimate



Not if the author was a mate, or the sister of a member. 

I am not suggesting we invite a Booker prize winner along


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I think you need to experience the bookgroup first G2
> 
> edit: although I'm sure onemonkey will let his sister know what we're like



I think I have got a pretty good idea,  but can imagine what fun it would be to have someone getting drunk and eating cheese with us whilst trying to talk about their book?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Bloody hell! Steady on, this makes it feel far too legitimate



Anyway, are you coming to my house on Thursday, having started this thread, or is it too far for you to venture?


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm going to flake, I suspect.  I've been barely conscious on arriving home so far this week.  the last thing I want to do is leave the house.

next time.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 9, 2008)

See? I knew people wouldn't want to come to South Norwood! 

Not sure what to do now - I have given out my address to several people, and have also made a google map showing bus stops and a short cut, but it looks like the core bookgroup people are not coming, and I don't feel happy about that, because I wasn't trying to usurp the group or anything. I was trying to be helpful and friendly


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I'm coming, could I have a PM please?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 9, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Not sure what to do now - I have given out my address to several people, and have also made a google map showing bus stops and a short cut, but it looks like the core bookgroup people are not coming, and I don't feel happy about that, because I wasn't trying to usurp the group or anything. I was trying to be helpful and friendly


I think it's just January slackness  there'll be enough of us there to talk about the book and pick a new one!


----------



## Pieface (Jan 9, 2008)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> my sister's book about Cyrano de Bergerac is published on 4th feb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh well done her!  I'm glad the distractions of southern france didn't prevent her getting it finished.  I'm up for an invite the Ishbel along meeting


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 9, 2008)

I actually failed to save PMs, so I can't remember exactly who I have sent my address to, and which of you got the wonderful google map, and if I gave my mobile number to all of you.

Sorry about that, but please will people PM me if you don't have all 3 of the above and want it.

I am rereading the book, and really enjoying it. I am spotting things that I missed the first time, which often happens when one rereads a book, I suppose, because one knows what will later become significant, so worth paying attention to.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 9, 2008)

And I have now emptied my PM so that you can do so.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I haven't read the book, but I'm going to come 

Maybe I'll go and see the film instead


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 9, 2008)

i am coming too. 

(i've read the book and seen the film  )


----------



## scifisam (Jan 9, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> See? I knew people wouldn't want to come to South Norwood!
> 
> Not sure what to do now - I have given out my address to several people, and have also made a google map showing bus stops and a short cut, but it looks like the core bookgroup people are not coming, and I don't feel happy about that, because I wasn't trying to usurp the group or anything. I was trying to be helpful and friendly



Aww.  Well, I'm intending to come. If I don't, it'll be because I'm still coughing my guts up. I won't be there till about 9, though, because I teach till 7.30.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 9, 2008)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> i am coming too.
> 
> (i've read the book and seen the film  )



Ooh, I am interested in views on the film. I usually find myself struggling with films made from books I have already read and enjoyed...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 9, 2008)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Aww.  Well, I'm intending to come. If I don't, it'll be because I'm still coughing my guts up. I won't be there till about 9, though, because I teach till 7.30.



Did you get the PM from me?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh boo I would have liked to come but it is a mate's birthday.

 I like the book and have just seen the film which is not as good as the book.

Next time I would like to try and come to the book group.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 9, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Did you get the PM from me?



I got the address, but not the other two; the phone number would be handy, but I don't need the map.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2008)

I am not feeling well, so have come home early.  I have just taken a lemsip and am about to get in the bath and have a soak and read some more of the book. 

This doesn't mean that there is any problem with people coming here for the bookgroup, it just means that I haven't been to the shop on the way home to top up my supply of snacks, so I am not sure what I will be able to offer in the way of food. I have wine, though.

Looking forward to seeing some of you tonight.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't worry we will bring plenty


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2008)

I have got about two thirds of a Christmas cake which I bought in Sainsbury's yesterday, reduced by 75%. It's very tasty - I have just had some.

Hopefully, we can finish that! 

The book is dead exciting, and I read it long enough ago that I have forgotten most of it, which is cool.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 10, 2008)

PS: anyone coming from brixton don't believe the journeyplanner - the bus is by far the easiest and quickest option.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2008)

I expect it is too late to ask someone to pick me up some lager on your way over? Should have thought of it before, really, but I haven't got my winedrinkinghead on this evening... 

Oh well. 

I suppose I shall just have to hope that someone takes me up on my offer to go and collect them from Norwood Junction, because that would make me leave the warmth of my house, and then I could buy my own lager!


----------



## scifisam (Jan 10, 2008)

Boo. I can't come. I've spent all day in bed, and have only been awake for the last two hours or so. Now I need to sleep again. Am so ill. 

I really wanted to discuss NorthernLights and meet some of you too!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that, scifisam. Hope you get better soon. You can always try hijacking the next meeting by talking about Northern Lights


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2008)

Is this the book that was picked? Can't quite remember the name of it, but sounds right  

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=2iHqIwAACAAJ&ie=ISO-8859-1


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, that matches my recollection, too, although I never did get the surname of the guy until now, so thanks for that 

I am just thinking of going to see the Golden Compass this afternoon, since I am not at work. If I do, it will be the first time I have been to the cinema on my own!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2008)

That's the one.

About the Author: A Novel
 By John Colapinto

The next scheduled bookgroup is the 14th of february. If bookgroup members are doing valentines things, then we can replan.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2008)

Blimey. It looks like it is not available on Amazon, except as a secondhand copy shipped from America! What have we done?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2008)

Tesco online sell it, but won't despatch it until 11 February. Luckily, I spotted that just before I was going to press "confirm" to order it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2008)

Library
Secondhand bookshops
www.abebooks.com
www.greenmetropolis.com

There is another secondhand book website, but can't remember its name.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2008)

<miserable sod mode>
Don't like the look of that


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, you should have come then 

I think I did order the book, for a penny (!), plus postage and packaging of course, from one of the secondhand bookshops.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 11, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> <miserable sod mode>
> Don't like the look of that





Neither do I.

I'm reading No Country for Old Men instead   Can't believe you didn't go for that!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2008)

I tried... honestly I did 

I'm finishing that first then reading the other one, it's only little apparently


----------



## Ms T (Jan 11, 2008)

I quite like the look of that, but I'm working on the 14th.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2008)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Neither do I.
> 
> I'm reading No Country for Old Men instead   Can't believe you didn't go for that!


So will I!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2008)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'm reading No Country for Old Men instead   Can't believe you didn't go for that!



"Nightmarish and bleak, this is both a meditation on our worst fears and a gripping thriller"

Sounds good.  , I might read that


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2008)

I almost didn't get off the bus reading it this morning, was so engrossed


----------



## Pieface (Jan 11, 2008)

are we staging a coup?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2008)

Splinter group!


----------



## citydreams (Jan 11, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Tesco online sell it, but won't despatch it until 11 February. Luckily, I spotted that just before I was going to press "confirm" to order it.




How about picking books for the following month, rather than next month at the bookgroup so we have enough time to find a cheap copy?

I'm not coming anyway, so I guess I should butt out.

ps. When we reading Bomber Harris?


----------



## eme (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry I missed this... I was err... at another book related thing instead*

If we meet on the 14th can we bring stuff to suggest that is related, with themes of courtly love / desperate heartbreak / tragedy / Womance / etc hehe...


*[whispers] a storytelling thing... I quite enjoyed it but was sat between two cynics - ie my mum and the Ed...  it did feature the 'perfomance' prerequisites of big cocks and pooing though which was a bit unnerving


----------



## eme (Jan 11, 2008)

Plus, am reading Pandora's Handbag (see PieEye's book recommendation thread) which is ace... the lady who'd liked to have been paid to read, spent a lot of time under a duvet and worked at Compendium Books... it's a shame to discover a contemporary writer you like only after they die


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 11, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> The next scheduled bookgroup is the 14th of february


It's a theme for a book in itself.

I'd really like to come to one of these soon, but this date could do with a little re-thinking. imo of course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2008)

14th is a bit much to ask of those who are coupled up.
I'm sure I'll be free though
No smiley required


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2008)

I will be free, too, but I don't particularly fancy a bookgroup with a theme focussing on the date, of "romance" or whatever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2008)

I just don't want to be going to a bookgroup on a day when everyone else is going to restaurants or staying in and shagging. Might as well have loser stamped on my head.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2008)

Well let's do the week after then. 21st of February.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Well let's do the week after then. 21st of February.


More time for people to source the book too!


----------



## beeboo (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't come last night - working til late and serious headache 

I will try to come in future though.  Is the book definitely the not-on-Amazon one?  I think I like the sound of it 

21st would be better though for aforementioned v-day reasons


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2008)

I must look well grumpy on this thread - sorry!


----------



## Pieface (Jan 11, 2008)

I had an anti valentine's a few years ago - I stayed in and watched George Romero films and Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2008)

I had a 'romantic' experience at a Living Dead trilogy allnighter once - went behind the curtains at the front where the fire exit was - halfway through, someone pulled the curtains back and we got a round of applause


----------



## Pieface (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh my god 

The only film I got romantic in was Sleepy Hollow cos I was so bored.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 11, 2008)

Glad the date's been rescheduled (I couldn't have come on Valentine's Day), although I'll have to double-check I'm not booked in for anything else on the 21st. 

I don't much like the look of that book, either. Oh well. 

There was a book group I used to go to and eventually stopped because every single book they chose was either historical fiction, self-consciously highbrow, or depressing as fuck - usually it was all three. In fact, in two years the only book they chose that wasn't historical was Donna Tartt's 'Secret History,' and that fit the other two criteria perfectly.

Since you chose Nothern Lights for this month I have high hopes that you won't be like that!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2008)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Glad the date's been rescheduled (I couldn't have come on Valentine's Day), although I'll have to double-check I'm not booked in for anything else on the 21st.
> 
> I don't much like the look of that book, either. Oh well.
> 
> ...




that's not depressing


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2008)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Glad the date's been rescheduled (I couldn't have come on Valentine's Day), although I'll have to double-check I'm not booked in for anything else on the 21st.
> 
> I don't much like the look of that book, either. Oh well.
> 
> ...


The idea of this one is that we actively don't pick typical 'bookgroup' books. Or we try.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2008)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> that's not depressing


Nor self-consciously highbrow


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2008)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> that's not depressing



I wouldn't have called it highbrow, either! 

ETA beaten by an orangutan


----------



## scifisam (Jan 11, 2008)

I found it depressing because it was so up itself, and it definitely was self-consciously highbrow. Actually, I don't mind either of those qualities necessarily as long as the book's good - and I just didn't think it was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2008)

It's pretty middlebrow, in fact it's well bookgroup


----------



## Thora (Jan 11, 2008)

So when's the next one and what's the book? (too lazy to read back, sorry )


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2008)

If you're too lazy to read back, how are you ever gonna get through the book?


----------



## Thora (Jan 11, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> If you're too lazy to read back, how are you ever gonna get through the book?


I have perfected the art of sleep reading - I can get through 3 books a night


----------



## Pieface (Jan 11, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's pretty middlebrow, in fact it's *well bookgroup*



that's my new insult 

scifi - the Secret History was taking the piss a little out of the ivy league, closeted, privileged world they existed in - especially since they were studying the dustiest subject - classics!  I thought it was quite funny!!


----------



## Hollis (Jan 12, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's pretty middlebrow, in fact it's well bookgroup



I agree..we need a new method of choosing the book - this voting business is a bag of shite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2008)

How about I choose them all? But if anyone want to choose a book themselves, they have to give me cheese or money?


----------



## Hollis (Jan 12, 2008)

I favour a variation on this..


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 13, 2008)

We could just put titles of books in a hat, and someone to be determined pull one out. That way, we could be forced to read some even more interesting books, since there could be only one vote for said book but it could win?


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks to guineveretoo for hosting on thursday. a very good start to the bookgroping year. 

i've just finished _About the Author by John Colapinto_, it wasn't as good as i was lead to believe so i don't mind if you change february book. alternatively it's easy to read and relatively clever (though not as clever as it thinks it is).. and if anyone wants to borrow my copy, just let me know. 

long term, i think the book should continue to be chosen by the people who come to the meeting.. anything else becomes confusing and (even more) contentious.. deciding online is sure to degenerate into a flame war whilst a two month lag on the book choice would introduce too much chance for us to change our minds and to get confused over which book we read when. 

the tried and tested method of a few very drunken people picking something almost as an after thought to the evening seems to be the least worst option. and under those circumstances, voting and lucky dip both seem to work with equal success.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 13, 2008)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> thanks to guineveretoo for hosting on thursday. a very good start to the *bookgroping* year.
> 
> i've just finished _About the Author by John Colapinto_, it wasn't as good as i was lead to believe so i don't mind if you change february book. alternatively it's easy to read and relatively clever (though not as clever as it thinks it is).. and if anyone wants to borrow my copy, just let me know.
> 
> ...



I didn't see any groping! 

You are welcome, I just wish people had realised that it is not as difficult to get here as they made it


----------



## Hollis (Jan 13, 2008)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> thanks to guineveretoo for hosting on thursday. a very good start to the bookgroping year.
> 
> i've just finished _About the Author by John Colapinto_, it wasn't as good as i was lead to believe so i don't mind if you change february book. alternatively it's easy to read and relatively clever (though not as clever as it thinks it is).. and if anyone wants to borrow my copy, just let me know.
> 
> ...



Voting does not work.  Interesting, fascinating books will never be chosen by 'the vote'.  Either _genuine_ lucky dip (  )or rotational selection based on who attends meetings is the way forward.

The people must learn to take more risks and not pander to the safe and familiar.


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

rather than choosing a book, i suppose we could instead nominate a book-chooser each month and all suffer the consequences


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Either _genuine_ lucky dip (  ).


I don't remember the lottery ever being rigged but i could be wrong.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 14, 2008)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Voting does not work.  Interesting, fascinating books will never be chosen by 'the vote'.  Either _genuine_ lucky dip (  )or rotational selection based on who attends meetings is the way forward.
> 
> The people must learn to take more risks and not pander to the safe and familiar.



Well, it seems we certainly took a risk in our choice for this month, including getting hold of copies of it


----------



## Pieface (Jan 14, 2008)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> I don't remember the lottery ever being rigged but i could be wrong.



the lottery was NEVER rigged!!


----------



## Hollis (Jan 14, 2008)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> I don't remember the lottery ever being rigged but i could be wrong.



Of yes - pre-lucky dip vetting before entry to the lucky dip.  The Stasi would be proud.


----------



## foamy (Jan 14, 2008)

I've just finished Northern Lights but didnt make it to book group - was it discussed much? What did people think?

It's really not the sort of book I would have chosen to read voluntarily (which is good because exposure to different books was my motivation for joining book group) however at the same time I feel a little like it was too much of a 'childrens book' and not the sort of 'grown up' book i should be pushed to read. if that makes sense?

I would very much like to see the film now too.

I have the Feb book on order and No Country For Old Men too so i shall read both to discuss next time.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, it was discussed. I have read it before, some years ago, and have just reread it. I am now reading the second book in the trilogy, while I await the arrival of About The Author.

I enjoyed it, but I knew it was a children's book before I started, and I don't think there is anything wrong with reading, or even rereading, children's books.


----------



## foamy (Jan 14, 2008)

i knew it was a childrens book before i read it too  

what i was really wanting to know was what people said about it at the group night.
Its not really my kind of genre but I enjoyed it - not so much so that I don't want to see it murdered when made into a movie though.

since people have been talking about what / how we chose books to read at the group I was curious as to the feedback on this one.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 14, 2008)

I can't honestly remember what people said in detail, because I was really feeling quite ill, but I did ask everyone if they had enjoyed the book, and everyone said they had.

Crispy not only boasted about how much of the second book he had read, but he got it out of his bag and showed us how much he had read. Bless him.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 16, 2008)

So out of casual interest is anyone gonna quit their job based on last months book, or was it all just candyfloss?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 16, 2008)

That was the month before


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2008)

It's made me think about how much I spend on unnecessary crap. I'm lucky cos I'm one of those people who gets paid quite well to do very little - still stuck in an office mind.


----------



## foamy (Jan 16, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's made me think about how much I spend on unnecessary crap. I'm lucky cos I'm one of those people who gets paid quite well to do very little - still stuck in an office mind.



Northern Lights?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2008)

foamy said:
			
		

> Northern Lights?


No, last month's book - How To Be Free


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2008)

Last month's book was northern lights

how to be free was the month before


----------



## foamy (Jan 16, 2008)

i didn't think it was northern lights  

did anyone actually read it or have an opinion on it?
or shall we have to refer to it from noe on as: That Book Which We Do 
Not Mention?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2008)

foamy said:
			
		

> i didn't think it was northern lights
> 
> did anyone actually read it or have an opinion on it?
> or shall we have to refer to it from noe on as: That Book Which We Do
> Not Mention?


Did no-one talk about it at the Xmas meal? I couldn't make it, but was itching to talk about it AT LENGTH, with anyone and everyone


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes. 4 of us read northern lights and went to guinevere2's place to talk about it and eat snacks. We then chose 'about the author'


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Yes. 4 of us read northern lights and went to guinevere2's place to talk about it and eat snacks. We then chose 'about the author'


I thought we were talking about How To Be Free?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2008)

people appear to be confused about which book went with which month...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> people appear to be confused about which book went with which month...


How To Be Free was last month, Northern Lights was this month and that book wot looks crap is next month's


----------



## foamy (Jan 16, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Yes. 4 of us read northern lights and went to guinevere2's place to talk about it and eat snacks. We then chose 'about the author'



I know that. I read Northern Lights but couldn't come to Guin's so I was asked on this thread what people thought of Northern Lights. So far no one has really given an opinion on it or said anything much about it. Maybe i should have asked about the cheese and snacks


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2008)

I loved the whole trilogy - I wish it had come out when I was 11


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 17, 2008)

Ooh, now I am torn. About The Author came today, but I am just about to start rereading the Amber Spyglass, and it doesn't feel right not to complete the trilogy. 

In fact, the more I think about this, the more I think Northern Lights doesn't really stand on its own, but needs to be read as part of said trilogy!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 23, 2008)

Last night I finished the Pullman Trilogy, so I started About the Author on the train this morning.

WRT Pullman, I didn't enjoy the third book as much as I had the first two, although that may simply have been that I was tiring of the whole premise of the story, having read so much of it. However, it felt like it was also because of the content of the book itself, which kind of irritated a bit. The ending was a disappointment too, although I had completely forgotten it from the first time I read the books, which has got to be good, in terms of my enjoyment this time round.

As for About The Author, I am enjoying it so far, although it is early days. I got my copy secondhand (for a penny plus P&P), although it is in very good nick. Today when I started reading it, I discovered a photo tucked between the pages. It is a landscape rather than any people, but it is kind of mysterious


----------



## foamy (Jan 29, 2008)

when and where is the next meeting and is the book still 'about the author'?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 29, 2008)

The book is still 'about the author'. The date is the 21st of feb. The place is yet to be decided.
I have the book, but I have to finish re-reading one of my comfort favorites before I can start


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 30, 2008)

I finished the book at the weekend.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 30, 2008)

I've nearly finished The subtle knife, but I'm going to read another book in between to give myself a break.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 30, 2008)

The book I was referring to when I said I had finished it up there, is About The Author, which is the current book.

I finished the Pullman trilogy before starting on About The Author, though.  Are most people reading the Pullman trilogy?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 30, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> The ending was a disappointment too, although I had completely forgotten it from the first time I read the books, which has got to be good, in terms of my enjoyment this time round.




how the hell is the ending a disappointment!?  It's a logical conclusion brought about by Lyra's success!   The whole pantheism thing is beautiful and they've knocked off god to top it all!

I thought the ending was marvellous,  the planet with the nut wheel, snouty beast things could go hang, mind you.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 30, 2008)

I really liked the nut beasts.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 30, 2008)

PieEye said:


> how the hell is the ending a disappointment!?  It's a logical conclusion brought about by Lyra's success!   The whole pantheism thing is beautiful and they've knocked off god to top it all!
> 
> I thought the ending was marvellous,  the planet with the nut wheel, snouty beast things could go hang, mind you.



I meant the very ending - about the althewotsit, the relationship between Lyra and Will, and about the kingdom of heaven on earth and all that. Did they knock off god, or did they simply release an angel who was not, actually, the Creator?

Can't say too much more without spoiling it for others who are still reading it...


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 30, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I really liked the nut beasts.





Try as I might, I never managed to build up a useful image in my head of what they looked like..


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 30, 2008)

Use the spoiler code!.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/d/4057-1/nutbeast.GIF
Bit like that.

(changed to a link so people who haven't met the nutbeasts don't get spoiled)


----------



## Pieface (Jan 30, 2008)

*spo*

accidental post


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 30, 2008)

offer to loan my copy of About the Author still stands if anyone wants it.

and i could host in my new flat if you like?

date would be Thurs 21st presumably?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 30, 2008)

*spoilers and stuff*



Guineveretoo said:


> I meant the very ending - about the althewotsit, the relationship between Lyra and Will, and about the kingdom of heaven on earth and all that. Did they knock off god, or did they simply release an angel who was not, actually, the Creator?
> 
> Can't say too much more without spoiling it for others who are still reading it...



that's what I'm talking about.  I thought he tied it up perfectly - it all made sense - a very pleasing ending for that.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 30, 2008)

PieEye said:


> that's what I'm talking about.  I thought he tied it up perfectly - it all made sense - a very pleasing ending for that.



Fair enough. I felt differently. Isn't that acceptable?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 30, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> Are most people reading the Pullman trilogy?


If I did that I'd never finish any of the book group books


----------



## Pieface (Jan 30, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> Fair enough. I felt differently. Isn't that acceptable?



You're so prickly!   Of course it's bloody acceptable!


----------



## innit (Jan 30, 2008)

Crispy said:


> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/d/4057-1/nutbeast.GIF
> Bit like that.
> 
> (changed to a link so people who haven't met the nutbeasts don't get spoiled)



Crispy, you are a strange individual at times 

In a very nice way


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 1, 2008)

I always pictured the nutbeasts rolling around on things a bit like coconuts but then i didn't pay too much attention to his description of them because that whole section annoyed me intensely.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2008)

innit said:


> Crispy, you are a strange individual at times
> 
> In a very nice way


Thank you


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 1, 2008)

PieEye said:


> You're so prickly!   Of course it's bloody acceptable!



Actually, I thought you were the one who was bring prickly, when you said asked things like "how the hell was the ending a disappointment", and littered your post with exclamation marks. I wasn't sure how to respond, so I did so with caution.

Sorry if I am being oversensitive - I am getting a bit like that on these boards these days 

Back on topic - 



Spoiler: I found the ending of the trilogy disappointing



. I didn't want the access to the different worlds to be ended, and I didn't want Lyra and Will to be separated, and I didn't want ambiguity about whether or not there was a "creator" behind it all.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 1, 2008)

onemonkey said:


> I always pictured the nutbeasts rolling around on things a bit like coconuts but then i didn't pay too much attention to his description of them because that whole section annoyed me intensely.



You really didn't pay attention, did you? 

I know what you mean about it being annoying, though. I got a sense that Pullman was just so keen to make it clear that these were not the same as humans or even Earth mammals, that he tried a bit too hard. Like with the diamond layout of their anatomy, and the way they could only communicate if they flicked their trunks in a particular way.

I do love crispy's picture, though.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2008)

Put that in spoiler quotes for you guin! Dangerous knowledge for those who haven't read it!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 1, 2008)

I did wonder about whether I should try to work out the spoiler quotes thingywotsit, but decided that it wouldn't matter, since that book never even was one of the books on the list. Although I still don't know how anyone can read the first of the trilogy and not want or need to read the rest. Biddlybee will never know how it all ends (unless she reads that spoiler, I suppose).


----------



## monsterbunny (Feb 1, 2008)

Only just found this thread.  

I enjoyed Northern Lights the most out of the trilogy. I too was disappointed with the last novel's ending because it seemed so predictable.  I'd had a long gap between the first two novels and the last one which might have influenced my decision.

Anyhow, I shall begin Colapinto's novel and try and remember to contribute to this thread more frequently.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 18, 2008)

Hiya, monsterbunny 

So, everyone, are we meeting this week? If so, where?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2008)

My place? It'll give us a reason to clean the place if nothing else


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh, is one supposed to clean up for a bookgroup? No-one told me!

But okay, where is your place?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2008)

'Cleanliness' is a relative term 

Central Brixton


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 19, 2008)

Ah, so I simply have to drive around Brixton at 7:30pm on Thursday and, magically, I will find myself at the bookgroup?  What about other attendees who may not be imbued with magic dust?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm sure if you ask for a PM with address Crispy would oblige, but pretty sure he's not going to post it up on this thread


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2008)

Exactly 

Given the lack of any other offers, February bookgroup will be at mine and sparra's place, this thursday the 21st at ooh 1930-2000. Central Brixton, dead handy for all the buses, tube and trains (bear in mind the tube stops running at 10pm at the moment ) - plenty of space for locking up bicycles too. Ask for a PM if you don't know where it is.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2008)

I mean, I'm assuming there's still a bookgroup left to meet. Come on guys show some spirit!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2008)

I've read both books - I'll be there with food/cheese - maybe not wine if I'm on my bike (might get the bus tomorrow ).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've read both books - I'll be there with food/cheese - maybe not wine if I'm on my bike (might get the bus tomorrow ).


Both books? There are two?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I mean, I'm assuming there's still a bookgroup left to meet. Come on guys show some spirit!



I am showing spirit - I even offered to drive round Brixton until magically finding your place. That seems pretty spirited to me


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2008)

Ooh, I ordered Ishbel Addyman's book, too, and it arrived yesterday! I know that wasn't a bookgroup choice, as such, but I thought I would share


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm out


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am showing spirit - I even offered to drive round Brixton until magically finding your place. That seems pretty spirited to me


ffs, not you g2, you show fine spirit 

EDIT: good on you OU, that takes great courage


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2008)

Crispy said:


> ffs, not you g2, you show fine spirit
> 
> EDIT: good on you OU, that takes great courage




*struts (spiritedly!)*

*titters at Crispy's joke, whilst simultaneously trying to frown at OU*


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2008)

I meant I'm not attending. I've got enough to read and never seem to have the time nor the inclination to read any of the latest choices. So it's retirement for me. Unless you pick a really unmissable book or one that I'm already reading. So long folks!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2008)

We'll miss you


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2008)

But the only way to get people to choose a book which you regard to be unmissable, is to come along and make the case for said book. Isn't it?  I don't want you to retire from the group - I have only just really joined it, and I want lots of people there. Besides, I shall get paranoid if people stop coming!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 20, 2008)

I can't come tomorrow as  I will be working.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> But the only way to get people to choose a book which you regard to be unmissable, is to come along and make the case for said book. Isn't it?  I don't want you to retire from the group - I have only just really joined it, and I want lots of people there. Besides, I shall get paranoid if people stop coming!



I meant if someone else picks...oh never mind


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> Both books? There are two?


Not really - quite a few people were reading No Country For Old Men at the time the book group book was chosen.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I meant I'm not attending. I've got enough to read and never seem to have the time nor the inclination to read any of the latest choices. So it's retirement for me. Unless you pick a really unmissable book or one that I'm already reading. So long folks!


What you reading at the mo?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> What you reading at the mo?



Perdido Street Station by China Mieville and From Hell by Alan Moore, plus about 10 others on my 'in' shelf. They just keep stacking up!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2008)

Perdido Street Station looks interesting - any good?

And is From Hell the book the film was based on?

I've got so many books in my pile.. but none that are shouting 'read me, read me'


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm not being facile but could next months book be a self-help book about how to encourage new members to join a book club?

Not that I claim any expertise in the matter but the last three times I’ve looked in you blew out a potential new participants offer of a venue, you chose books I personally wouldn’t spend time with and you had to be dissuaded from holding this months meeting on 14th February.

I'm just offering an outsiders perspective is all, not looking to 'blame'. I’ll look in again next month.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not really - quite a few people were reading No Country For Old Men at the time the book group book was chosen.



Wasn't that one of the choices which was not picked? 

I haven't read it. I didn't realise other people were considering it as an alternative or additional book.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> I'm not being facile but could next months book be a self-help book about how to encourage new members to join a book club?
> 
> Not that I claim any expertise in the matter but the last three times I’ve looked in you blew out a potential new participants offer of a venue, you chose books I personally wouldn’t spend time with and you had to be dissuaded from holding this months meeting on 14th February.
> 
> I'm just offering an outsiders perspective is all, not looking to 'blame'. I’ll look in again next month.



We didn't "blow out a potential new participants offer of a venue". At least, only in favour of another potential new participant's offer of a venue which predated it! 

Or did I misunderstand what happened?

The book is chosen by the people who are at the meeting. I think we chose really well, personally, by choosing a book which I would almost certainly never have come across (but which cost me 1p plus p&p to get online!).

As for being dissuaded from holding the meeting on 14th February - we were persuaded without any struggle not to hold it then, even though that would have been the expected date according to the norm, so that's good, isn't it?


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 20, 2008)

see you all tmrw


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> I'm not being facile but could next months book be a self-help book about how to encourage new members to join a book club?
> 
> Not that I claim any expertise in the matter but the last three times I’ve looked in you blew out a potential new participants offer of a venue, you chose books I personally wouldn’t spend time with and you had to be dissuaded from holding this months meeting on 14th February.
> 
> I'm just offering an outsiders perspective is all, not looking to 'blame'. I’ll look in again next month.



Well, to be fair, it would bebetter to know someone before going round their house. Just polite you know?

As for the 14th, I was under the assumption that urbanites were all super cool post-capitalist anti-establishment rebels who put things like Valentines day behind them. How wrong I was!

And as for the book choice, the only way to influence that is to come along, suggest a book, and sell it to the group in the vote!


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 20, 2008)

As I say, it's just an outsiders pov. If you think it's all going swimmingly, no worries.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> As I say, it's just an outsiders pov. If you think it's all going swimmingly, no worries.



I can't say whether it is "going swimmingly", particularly since I have only been at one meeting, but I think your analysis of what is wrong is wrong, if only because each of your criticisms could easily be answered/dealt with!


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 20, 2008)

That'll teach me, huh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Perdido Street Station looks interesting - any good?
> 
> And is From Hell the book the film was based on?



PSS is great but it is a fantasy novel, which I'm not really used to. It's massive but a quick read. Ask onemonkey about the author - I think he's a schoolfriend of his. From Hell is indeed the book the film is based on, but COMPLETELY different. It's so layered with knowledge and learning. It has its faults but it's highly recommended. Read The Road too!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh and I have to recommend Jenny Uglow's bio of Thomas Bewick - I can't think of any other book that's inspired me so much to learn new things. I've been to the British Museum today and on Friday to the V&A, all cos of this book.


----------



## citydreams (Feb 20, 2008)

Why aren't peeps meeting at the Royal Festival Hall any more?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2008)

Did they used to?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2008)

Well we tried twice, but (nearly) nobody came, and the atmoshpere's not what it was. Happy to give it another shot though.

Guin - yeah, bookgroup was always in the RFH foyer, but then the RFH closed for refurbishment so we had to do houses.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2008)

I so love the idea of going to a bookgroup which met in the RFH! I would sound so pretentious, and everyone would think I was dead posh and educated and all that malarkey.  I would have say "dahling" to everyone and kiss the air near your ears when we met. Or else they would just think I was being a pretentious twit! 

But I find your post confusing, Crispy - did you meet in the RFH twice, or did you always meet there until it closed?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2008)

always, till it closed. it was nicer than it was after it reopened, but I think people's houses are nicer still


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> PSS is great but it is a fantasy novel, which I'm not really used to. It's massive but a quick read. Ask onemonkey about the author - I think he's a schoolfriend of his.


Might be another one to add to my list then 


> From Hell is indeed the book the film is based on, but COMPLETELY different. It's so layered with knowledge and learning. It has its faults but it's highly recommended. Read The Road too!


The Road is on my list, but for a time when I'm a little less stressed - heard it's not exactly cheery.


----------



## zora (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll come round a bit later, after Samba. 

And if you're really lucky, I might bring some of my gingernut biscuits.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2008)

oooooooh


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 21, 2008)

I might come around, I haven't read the book though.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2008)

You know that's not important


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 21, 2008)

I am still coming, and have just been asked for the address by beeboo, who says she can't get onto the site at the moment, so I expect she is coming, too.

I am no longer driving, though, because I now have a meeting at work which won't finish much before 7, so I will come straight from here. No idea how I will get there or get back - I will worry about that later 

Oh, and I have read the book, but only the one upon which we agreed, and not the one that some people believe to have been a second choice, so I might be at a disadvantage on that one...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2008)

I might pop along to say hi, since I'm literally round the corner


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 21, 2008)

Crispy said:


> oooooooh


 

Yeah, they're good.  I might come round too, just to make sure I get some.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Yeah, they're good.  I might come round too, just to make sure I get some.


You can play with my Lego too


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 21, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I might pop along to say hi, since I'm literally round the corner


the retirement didn't last long


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm not going to make this now 

(and there'll be gingernut biscuits and lego!!!)

Pick a good book


----------



## han (Feb 21, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> But the only way to get people to choose a book which you regard to be unmissable, is to come along and make the case for said book. Isn't it?



That's not strictly true - I often suggested books that no-one voted for   (in the days when we used to VOTE!).

It's kinda the same for me. I love bookgroup, and miss coming to it, but I've just found that  over the past couple of years most of the books don't appeal these days....quite a few of them  I've bought and they've ended up being utter tripe (imho of course!)!

Having said that - two veh veh good choices recently were How to be Free (or was it Idle)? And Northern Lights...

Oh I dunno. I'm just crap at finishing books unless I really really like them. So I'm probably not an ideal bookgroup member !


----------



## beeboo (Feb 21, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am still coming, and have just been asked for the address by beeboo, who says she can't get onto the site at the moment, so I expect she is coming, too.



Yep, am planning to come, hope that's OK with Crispy and AS


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2008)

course.

tube running to normal hours tonight btw


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2008)

Decision made, and it was a toin coss tie break between the top votes

The next book is:

With Their Backs To The World by Asne Seierstad
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Their-Backs...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1203630991&sr=1-1

And the date is the 20th of March


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2008)

Well book group


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2008)

What else was suggested, just out of interest?


----------



## foamy (Feb 22, 2008)

sorry i didnt make it tonight, i hadn't read Colapinto's book but had read the McCarthy.
Will make a big effort to come next month as it'll be my last one before I leave london.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2008)

You're leaving London?


----------



## foamy (Feb 22, 2008)

yup.  and 
only one bookgroup left til i move so will pull my socks up!


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 22, 2008)

Ooh, I might join in on this one.  Have I mentioned I go to Belgrade to see the dentist?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 22, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Decision made, and it was a toin coss tie break between the top votes
> 
> The next book is:
> 
> ...



Bollox - another date I can't make because of work.  

Never mind, will be on normalish hours again come April.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 22, 2008)

han said:


> That's not strictly true - I often suggested books that no-one voted for   (in the days when we used to VOTE!).
> 
> It's kinda the same for me. I love bookgroup, and miss coming to it, but I've just found that  over the past couple of years most of the books don't appeal these days....quite a few of them  I've bought and they've ended up being utter tripe (imho of course!)!
> 
> ...



Sounds like a perfect bookgroup member, to me


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 22, 2008)

zora said:


> I'll come round a bit later, after Samba.
> 
> And if you're really lucky, I might bring some of my gingernut biscuits.



The ginger biscuits were fantastic!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't make the 20th March either (or 17th April if we're on 3rd Thursdays of the month now)... oh well, chance for me to read a few books from my pile I guess


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 22, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Well book group


I remember when we used to choose good books. 


Orang Utan said:


> What else was suggested, just out of interest?


Clockers by Richard Price and Out of the Tunnel by Rachael North


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 22, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> I remember when we used to choose good books.
> Clockers by Richard Price and Out of the Tunnel by Rachael North



We can only choose from the books offered, and most of us didn't offer anything, and I only offered Out of the Tunnel because I was talking about it, and didn't have anything prepared which I wanted to offer!

Besides, I think we have chosen a very interesting book.


----------



## krow (Feb 22, 2008)

I haven't got the attention span to read a book the way through, are there any magazine groups?


----------



## han (Feb 22, 2008)

foamy said:


> sorry i didnt make it tonight, i hadn't read Colapinto's book but had read the McCarthy.
> Will make a big effort to come next month as it'll be my last one before I leave london.





Looking forward to seeing you next Thur


----------



## han (Feb 22, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> I remember when we used to choose good books.





I know my post sounded like I was saying that! I wasn't. Well. No. I lie. I was.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello, glad to see you are still going strong and arguing as much as ever.  I might give the next book a go, I think 20 March is free at the moment.  That's the day before Good Friday isn't it so no work the next day.

L


----------



## Hollis (Feb 22, 2008)

Interesting sounding book. Cant make the 20th. Why not shift it to the 13th?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 23, 2008)

Not really sure why we went for the third thursday instead of the second. I suspect it may have been accidental. But it gives us a month to get and then read the book, which we wouldn't have otherwise....


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 28, 2008)

I've accidentally ordered two copies of the book from Amazon.....     If anyone was wanting it but hasn't got it yet send me a PM.


----------



## eme (Feb 29, 2008)

ooh PM sent - can't find the book anywhere in bookshops / library


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2008)

where are we meeting?  can someone pm me address and what time?


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 16, 2008)

I would also be interested to know the venue for the 20th


----------



## eme (Mar 16, 2008)

I thought it was at mr onemonkey's?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 16, 2008)

Tbh I have no idea where we're meeting either, just thought I should find out. Anyone? Onemonkey, tis true you are hosting?


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 17, 2008)

yes, i offered to host last month but that didn't happen so I guess the offer is still open.. 

you will have to put up with a dog barking at you all the way thru.

sending pm's to those that requested them. anyone else?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2008)

I want to meet your dog... but I'll be off seeing some band from the 80's


----------



## foamy (Mar 18, 2008)

well after all the big talk I can't make it to my last bookgroup , despite buying the book - not that i've read it! 

have a good time y'all


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 20, 2008)

note to waverers:

while i can't promise anything as good as those ginger biscuits this time around  there will be home made brownies and home made pizza


----------



## foamy (Mar 20, 2008)

onemonkey said:


> there will be home made brownies and home made pizza



*sobs*


----------



## eme (Mar 20, 2008)

yay!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 20, 2008)

Sounds good, mmmm pizza.


----------



## zora (Mar 20, 2008)

onemonkey said:


> note to waverers:
> 
> while i can't promise anything as good as those ginger biscuits this time around  there will be home made brownies and home made pizza



Eeks! Not only have I become a bookgroup waverer - I seem to have become one of those who can't even be swayed by offers of home made pizza! 

Double-booked myself, unfortunately  Have a good one, folks.


----------



## han (Mar 21, 2008)

zora said:


> Eeks! Not only have I become a bookgroup waverer - I seem to have become one of those who can't even be swayed by offers of home made pizza!





can this be?! from the woman who hasn't missed a bookgroup in like 4 years?!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 21, 2008)

She must have taken an invisibility potion at the January one, then


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry I missed it, had to work late to sort things out for being off next week, and had to sort things at home to be on the train now.   

What'd I miss?    What and when is the next one?   Anyone want me to bring some slivovica?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2008)

London Bookgroup should be renamed London Boozegroup based on last night's shenanigans.


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

yes, i felt sick as a dog this morning..

the dog, on the other hand, was in great shape.


----------



## eme (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks for having us! Was most disconcerting being in the same place as home, only all reversed - most Alice-ish 

Company, pizza, talk* & pizza all good!

*Of the book, human traits, depressed Siberian hamsters, proportional representation, morphine addicted rats, malaria, babies, scary trotting robots, chocolate and travel to Mars all covered


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2008)

you know I read the book and yet have no recollection of any of these things...


----------



## eme (Mar 21, 2008)

heh


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2008)

well  human traits, yes.  But as for the rest.......  *considers rereading the book, perhaps I missed the subtext*


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2008)

I feel so rough this morning, sorry about the wine on your carpet casper. Excellent brownies as well. Following on from the talk, I think we should develop an artificial intelligence to choose our books for us.


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 22, 2008)

next month's book will be _Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf_ by _Edward Albee_

my memory isn't perfect after all the boozing but i think this is the first time we have done a play


----------



## matp (Mar 22, 2008)

room for a newbie?


----------



## zora (Mar 22, 2008)

onemonkey said:


> next month's book will be _Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf_ by _Edward Albee_
> 
> my memory isn't perfect after all the boozing but i think this is the first time we have done a play



Oh cool! Any plans to go and see it as well? If it's on anywhere? 




Sounds like you all had a corker!


----------



## eme (Mar 22, 2008)

It's not on stage anywhere at the mo' I think, but there is a film of it that was made in '66 with Elizabeth Taylor / Richard Burton - has anyone got Love Film or equivalent so we could rent it?

also, hello matp - welcome to bookgroup!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 22, 2008)

matp said:


> room for a newbie?


Yes if you bring pizza.


----------



## eme (Mar 22, 2008)

Also, just found some reading notes for this online - like two of the questions; will make for interesting BG I reckon 

- How does religion, pagan and Christian, function in the play?

- What is the significance of everyone drinking so much?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 22, 2008)

zora said:


> Oh cool! Any plans to go and see it as well? If it's on anywhere?



I think the plan was to act it out in book group! 

Did we arrange a date for the next one btw?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 24, 2008)

eme said:


> It's not on stage anywhere at the mo' I think, but there is a film of it that was made in '66 with Elizabeth Taylor / Richard Burton - has anyone got Love Film or equivalent so we could rent it?
> 
> also, hello matp - welcome to bookgroup!



We have - I'll see if I can get hold of it.  What's the date of the next meeting?

I saw Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf at the theatre a while back - I think Diana Rigg was in it.  I hated it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 27, 2008)

Is the group reverting to the 2nd Thursday of the month, or what? 

Or was this not discussed?


----------



## eme (Mar 27, 2008)

I had it down (in my head!) as the 17th April, as the thurs before is Offline.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 28, 2008)

RIGHT!!!  I should be able to manage a play and I've always wanted to read this one.  Are we going for 17 April?  I'll pencil it in, shall I?


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2008)

how can I get involved (realise its a bit late)?


----------



## zora (Apr 9, 2008)

Easy: Read the book (this month: Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf by Edward Albee) and come along*. Bring plenty of wine and cheese. 
There used to be a bit of an online discussion on this thread about the book for the people who can't come to the meetings, but that doesn't seem to happen much at the moment. No reason why you can't try and revive that though if you want.

*The only thing is, we are meeting mainly in bookgroup members' living rooms these days, not in a public place - so you'll need the person hosting (tbc at this stage) to send you a pm, and it's up to that person really if they want to give their address to, well, a stranger. But we are generally friendly and trusting like that. And up to you, of course, if you are brave enough to go to some random-nutter-off-the-internet's house!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 9, 2008)

I suggest we think about moving to a public place again. Can we talk about that at one of the meets?


----------



## zora (Apr 9, 2008)

Sure. And/or we can discuss it here. We've talked about it loads of times over the years, and tried different things, and we can certainly think about other potential venues again, and try something new. 

My feeling is that I much prefer meeting at people's houses, but it is obviously less inclusive. I wonder if a, say, quarterly public meet might be workable?


----------



## eme (Apr 10, 2008)

Blimey - just finished the play... it's a bit like watching a car crash happen in slow motion! not sure I actually *want* to see it performed tbh...


----------



## eme (Apr 10, 2008)

zora said:


> My feeling is that I much prefer meeting at people's houses, but it is obviously less inclusive. I wonder if a, say, quarterly public meet might be workable?



Agreed we could always try this?

although tbh we've tried meeting in public places when lots of new BG members expressed an interest*; then often as not they didn't show up / was too far / didn't like the book / etc etc and so we returned to meeting at friends houses instead as it made more sense being local and is nicer...

*An annual event, along with questions of 'why is it always in Brixton' and normally occurring around January time


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 10, 2008)

Ooh, I forgot about this one.  Might be a bit too late now.    

However thought I'd visit to post this. 







I think it's the pond from the picture on the front of 'With Their Backs To The World'  but it has no water in it now.     It is next to what was the parliament building for Yugoslavia.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 13, 2008)

It's this Thursday isn't it?  I bumped into eme yesterday in Brixton and we decided that I should host.  

Does anyone have any objections?  Quite a few regular book-groupers know where I live already, but if you don't have my address, send me a PM.


----------



## onemonkey (Apr 14, 2008)

excellent.. just nobody bring bourbon or brandy


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 14, 2008)

i'm going to come!  truly, i am.

can anyone lend me the play?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm at a gig, and not read the book anyway so won't be there... maybe next month?


----------



## zora (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm back on form: started the play today, nearly finished the first act, and will be attending. And my next round of detox doesn't start officially till next monday!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm coming after my first samba class. 

Now, to read the book. I have about 4 hours to do so


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm coming down, I've read the book but I can't understand it.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 16, 2008)

i'm coming, even though i haven't readt the book (if that's ok, msT?)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 16, 2008)

I finished. 

What is that drink bergin?

Apparently Liz Taylor and Richard Burton took the lead roles in the film of this. Seems quite fitting really.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 17, 2008)

All welcome.  I haven't read it either, but I did see it on the stage a few years ago.


----------



## eme (Apr 17, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> What is that drink bergin?



A mispronunciation of bourbon? I thought they all called it that after the kid was trying to show off and order bourbon in Manhattan...


----------



## onemonkey (Apr 18, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> i'm going to come!  truly, i am.
> 
> can anyone lend me the play?





spanglechick said:


> i'm coming, even though i haven't readt the book (if that's ok, msT?)


Hmm, i think someone is crying Woolf


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2008)

The next book is:

The Uncomfortable Dead by Subcomandante Marcos and Paco Ignacio Taibo II

http://www.amazon.com/Uncomfortable-Dead-Subcomandante-Marcos/dp/1933354070

It's a mexican detective novel, written in alternative chapters by the two authors.

By my calendar, we'll meet to talk about it on the 15th of May.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2008)

onemonkey said:


> Hmm, i think someone is crying Woolf



i know.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 19, 2008)

Crispy said:


> By my calendar, we'll meet to talk about it on the 15th of May.



This could also be an almost birthday celebration for me.


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, how many of you are there?  I like cheese :-D


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2008)

Varies. 4 or 5 at its lowest ebb. Maybe up to 15 or so in the new-year's-resolution phase (they soon drop away)


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 23, 2008)

I was going to say, if I joined I'd be slighty worried about the hoardes of cheese-eating bookworms invading my home.......


----------



## eme (Apr 23, 2008)

Crispy said:


> The next book is:
> 
> The Uncomfortable Dead by Subcomandante Marcos and Paco Ignacio Taibo II



Anyone started it yet? It's a bit bonkers...


----------



## hendo (Apr 24, 2008)

eme said:


> Anyone started it yet? It's a bit bonkers...



Just got it from the library (Ms T posting).


----------



## onemonkey (Apr 25, 2008)

I managed to get a copy of the book for £1.00 at a big oxfam book sale yesterday


----------



## Ms T (May 2, 2008)

I have to say I'm finding it a bit  at the moment.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2008)

I bought it, took one look at it, and put it on the shelf


----------



## Crispy (May 2, 2008)

I finished it. It was ok. Am enjoying reading about the Zapatistas on the internet much more interesting.


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2008)

Um tonight?


----------



## Ms T (May 8, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Um tonight?



Is it really tonight and not next week?


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2008)

Oh yes


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 8, 2008)

Crispy said:


> The next book is:
> By my calendar, we'll meet to talk about it on the 15th of May.






			
				Crispy said:
			
		

> tonight


----------



## Ms T (May 9, 2008)

I'm nearly 100 pages in and I have to say that I think this book is a waste of time.  Finding it all a bit pointless at the moment.


----------



## zora (May 10, 2008)

If anyone's coming on the Mural walk today and has finished it, could I borrow a copy?

It's ironic considering that at one point I had _three_ copies of it in the house! 1 paid for, 1 proof copy, 1 finished copy given to me as present by publisher. But I've given them all away as presents and one to charity shop. Plus I've bought a copy of the German translation before it was published here after reading a favourable review of it in the German anarchist monthly I subscribe to  and gave that to a German friend - she loved it.


----------



## Crispy (May 10, 2008)

I'll bring you mine.


----------



## zora (May 10, 2008)

Cheers.


----------



## Ms T (May 12, 2008)

Where are we meeting then?


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2008)

Zora nominated herself yesterday, IIRC.Of course, she should confirm this first


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 12, 2008)

I am not able to be with you this month, as I have a work engagement, but I do want to stay involved in the bookgroup, and will watch out for the next book


----------



## zora (May 12, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Zora nominated herself yesterday, IIRC.Of course, she should confirm this first



Yep, you're very welcome to come round mine. 

I reckon pretty much everyone who seems to be coming so far has already been here.

Ms T, I'll pm you address and phone number. 'tis not far.


----------



## zora (May 15, 2008)

Right, bookgroup starts now. 

Even if it's only me so far. But I've cracked open a beer and opened the book on page 1...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 15, 2008)

zora said:


> Right, bookgroup starts now.
> 
> Even if it's only me so far. But I've cracked open a beer and opened the book on page 1...


That's further than I got! 

Right, we'll make a move in a second.


----------



## boohoo (May 15, 2008)

Samba slackers!!!!!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 15, 2008)

boohoo said:


> Samba slackers!!!!!



But, it's just so difficult to be motivated when I haven't got a friend to go with.


----------



## boohoo (May 15, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> But, it's just so difficult to be motivated when I haven't got a friend to go with.



Nudge that zora chick... make her come along next week...


----------



## boohoo (May 15, 2008)

or crispy!!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 15, 2008)

boohoo said:


> or crispy!!



 Oh lulz! He does owe me a dance class, but it would probably be torture for him! 

I can't find my shoe.


----------



## zora (May 15, 2008)

I would have come tonight, honest, if it wasn't for bookgroup.

I'll try (hard!) to make it next week.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 15, 2008)

Shoe found! On way.


----------



## zora (May 15, 2008)

Aces! Well, I'd better read that pesky page 1 then!


----------



## zora (May 15, 2008)

Ah yes, bookgroup at its finest.


----------



## onemonkey (May 16, 2008)

thanks to the shakespeareans for being such excellent hosts once again.. 

next months book is


----------



## Ms T (May 16, 2008)

And the date is Thursday 19th June.


----------



## Crispy (May 16, 2008)

That's brideshead revisted by evelyn waugh, for anyone coming to this thread from the far future and onemonkey's picture has broken


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2008)

I know I never attend, but


----------



## Ms T (May 16, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I know I never attend, but




Why the ?


----------



## Brainaddict (May 16, 2008)

Evelyn Waugh is a twat but since I've read the book already I might make it to the next one


----------



## Ms T (May 16, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Evelyn Waugh is a twat but since I've read the book already I might make it to the next one



He may have been a twat, but I think it's one of the great twentieth century British novels.

Anyway, at least it's got more literary merit than this month's book, which everyone agreed was a pile of crap.


----------



## Crispy (May 16, 2008)

Onemonkey liked it!
Everyone point and laugh


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2008)

Ms T said:


> Why the ?



jumpers, teddies, floppy hair


----------



## Ms T (May 16, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> jumpers, teddies, floppy hair




Have you read it?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2008)

Ms T said:


> Have you read it?



Of course not!


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 21, 2008)

I can't make it to this, because I have an evening meeting that night, but I do want to suggest a book to be read... Can one only do so if one is at the event?


----------



## han (May 22, 2008)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I think it's one of the great twentieth century British novels.



 <shocker> Bookgroup chooses decent book </shocker>


----------



## han (May 22, 2008)

I haven't read Brideshead Revisited, but the film was 

I know that's a deeply unliterararary  thing to say


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2008)

han said:


> <shocker> Bookgroup chooses decent book </shocker>



I know.    Are you coming then?


----------



## han (May 27, 2008)

Might do! Is it on Thur 26th?


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2008)

han said:


> Might do! Is it on Thur 26th?




19th.


----------



## spanglechick (May 27, 2008)

have ordered this - but, y'know - move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 1, 2008)

I have now read the book. I bought one of those 1p versions off amazon and it fell apart when I was reading it.  Perhaps in hindsight I should have gone for a £1 version. 

I enjoyed it, and got most of it read today (whilst avoiding doing homework ). But I shall leave my comments till the next meeting.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 4, 2008)

Last weekend I went to a sort of literary event in South London, where one of the acts was Jacqueline Smith, reading from her book Pilgrim State. She is a local, so perhaps people on here already know her, or of her?

I was gripped by the reading, and by what she said about the book - that it was her story, and about her relationship with her mother, and how they can come over to the UK in the 1950s from the Caribbean - and I bought a copy.

I am now reading the book, and am loving it!

http://www.pilgrimstate.co.uk/author.html

I just wondered if anyone else had read the book or heard of Jackie, and whether anyone wanted to recommend it at the next meeting of the bookgroup. I am not going to be there, because I am busy, but I will have finished it by then, so will have a copy if anyone wants to borrow it....


----------



## Ms T (Jun 18, 2008)

So who's coming tomorrow then?


----------



## eme (Jun 18, 2008)

oh me! I'd better get reading 
(& I'll return In Cold Blood too...)


----------



## han (Jun 18, 2008)

me, i'm coming! Am hoping to finish the book even though am only on chapter 2. Enjoying it muchly (so far!).


----------



## october_lost (Jun 18, 2008)

Wheres the schedule and all the other info?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 18, 2008)

Where is it at this week?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 18, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Where is it at this week?



My house.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 18, 2008)

october_lost said:


> Wheres the schedule and all the other info?



You have to read the thread.  

This month we are reading Brideshead Revisited by Evelyn Waugh and the meeting is tomorrow (19th June).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 18, 2008)

Ms T said:


> My house.


Again?. That's good of you. I'd offer to host it but I'm waaay up north london.


----------



## han (Jun 18, 2008)

Ms T said:


> My house.



oh goody.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2008)

we'll be there


----------



## Ms T (Jun 19, 2008)

We did talk about having a barbecue.  The weather was so iffy yesterday I thought that wouldn't be a goer, but it seems to be alright again today.  What do folks think?


----------



## han (Jun 19, 2008)

That sounds like a plan! 

I'll bring something tasty. Like sausages.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2008)

I want to come but I'm poorly


----------



## han (Jun 19, 2008)

(((ou)))


----------



## Ms T (Jun 19, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I want to come but I'm poorly



I thought you'd resigned from Book club?  Is it the mention of sausages?  Or did you overcome your dislike of teddy bears and read the book?  

Sorry you're not well - can't you drag yourself over anyway?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2008)

I kinda resigned cos I never read the book even if I liked the choice.
I just miss the meets and the talking bollocks whilst out of my mind on cheese.
I'm all sneezy though, which is not a pretty sight.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 19, 2008)

Sausages?  

Haven't read the book, and I'm knackered... but if you pick a good un I'll be back next month


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2008)

I read half the book, then forgot to take it on holiday to finish it 
Sparrow's told me how it ends though, so don't worry about that.

BBQ eh? If the sun's still shining when I leave work, I will meatshop accordingly.


----------



## han (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm about 1/3 of the way through it - but don't mind finding out the ending at all. I saw the TV series of it many years ago but can't for the life of me remember how it ends...


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 19, 2008)

i'm coming!  what time?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2008)

usually 8:30 or thereabouts


----------



## han (Jun 20, 2008)

Well - my first bookgroup in years! Most enjoyable. 'Twas great to see everyone and to discuss the WONDERFUL book which seemed to generate an impressively long discussion (for bookgroup!).

Thankyewesomuch Ms T and Hendo for your hospitality  And - the lamb burgers were to die for.

fwiw - Jan thinks that Charles and Sebastian are DEFINITELY lovers


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 20, 2008)

What's the new book?


----------



## han (Jun 20, 2008)

'Saturday Night and Sunday Morning' by Alan Sillitoe


----------



## Ms T (Jun 20, 2008)

han said:


> fwiw - Jan thinks that Charles and Sebastian are DEFINITELY lovers




Noooooooo!  

It was quite funny that we spent the longest amount of time discussing that.  Sex is obviously much more interesting than either religion or the beautiful prose Waugh writes.


----------



## eme (Jun 20, 2008)

innit... thanks for bbq / wine / cheese & choc!! 

The other books suggested were;
The Woman in White - Wilkie Collins
The Golden Notebook - Doris Lessing
Island - Aldous Huxley
Anna Karenina - Tolstoy
Miss Pettigrew Lives for  Day - Winifred Watson

Stiff competition this time...


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 21, 2008)

Anna Karenina?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 21, 2008)

onemonkey said:


> Anna Karenina?



What about it? Were you there, and was it your suggestion? Or is it a book you wanted to be pushed into reading? Or is it a book you were forced to read whilst at school, and can't imagine anyone wanting to read it for fun? Or none of these?


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 21, 2008)

it is was a literary joke


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2008)

If I had been there, I would have voted for it - everything else looks well BORING


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 21, 2008)

onemonkey said:


> it is was a literary joke



Ah, too subtle for me at this time of day! 

I will revisit tomorrow, in the hope that I get it then!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 21, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> If I had been there, I would have voted for it - everything else looks well BORING



I am a bit disappointed, frankly, at how many of them are books which I have read, either willingly or otherwise. 

Apparently, you have to be there if you want to suggest a book. I wonder if I will be able to get there next month. When will it be? If it is the middle of July week, I am up in Yorkshire, seeing Meat Loaf live for the first time ever, which is really exciting, so I won't mind having to wait another month to get to bookgroup.


----------



## october_lost (Jun 22, 2008)

han said:


> 'Saturday Night and Sunday Morning' by Alan Sillitoe



Looks good


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 4, 2008)

Has a date for the next book group been arranged? We've only just got round to ordering the book.  How much time have we both got to get through it?


----------



## zora (Jul 13, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Has a date for the next book group been arranged? We've only just got round to ordering the book.  How much time have we both got to get through it?



I bumped into Ms T this morning and she suggested next Thursday, 24 July.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 17, 2008)

eme said:


> The Golden Notebook - Doris Lessing



god that book is odd.
I seem to remember being inspired to read it after a lecture that practically declared it the best book ever written.   It was bloody hard work and pretty disorientating 

But with some great bits in it too...

Embarrassingly, there was an intro where Doris tells you that life is too short to read stuff that you're not enjoying, or because you feel you ought to - and then I went on to completely struggle with the book that followed!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 21, 2008)

So who wants to host this week then?  Don't all rush at once.

I will but only if absoutely necessary.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 21, 2008)

I would be happy to, but no-one will come to South Norwood, I don't eat cheese, and I haven't read the book for decades!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 22, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> I would be happy to, but no-one will come to South Norwood, I don't eat cheese, and I haven't read the book for decades!



Well the cheese thing isn't a problem, but I can't say I fancy going all the way to South Norwood on a school night.  

It's going to be warm on Thursday, so it would be nice to have it outside somewhere.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2008)

zora said:


> I bumped into Ms T this morning and she suggested next Thursday, 24 July.





Ms T said:


> So who wants to host this week then?  Don't all rush at once.
> 
> I will but only if absoutely necessary.


I've got outside space (more than inside) so happy to host... won't be talking about the book though  just pushing my latest choice for next month  

Who's coming to bookgroup these days and needs a PM with address?


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 22, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've got outside space (more than inside) so happy to host... won't be talking about the book though  just pushing my latest choice for next month
> 
> Who's coming to bookgroup these days and needs a PM with address?



ooh - mememe! (probably)


----------



## han (Jul 22, 2008)

mememee toooo! thanx Bee 

I would host this month except for the fact that the house is a complete tip  and I'm not going to have time to tidy it in time! 

But I am up for hosting next month


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 22, 2008)

....


----------



## Ms T (Jul 22, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've got outside space (more than inside) so happy to host... won't be talking about the book though  just pushing my latest choice for next month
> 
> Who's coming to bookgroup these days and needs a PM with address?



Me!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 22, 2008)

Me too pls.


----------



## zora (Jul 23, 2008)

Pls.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 23, 2008)

Not sure whether I can make it or not, but please can I have the address in case I am able to, because I would also like the opportunity to push my choice for next month!


----------



## onemonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

can't make it this month


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 24, 2008)

Can we have address too please Biddly?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2008)

don't worry we got it


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 24, 2008)

Unfortunately, I am not able to make this, as I am having difficultly walking at the moment (damn back!   Crappy doctors!  Inconvenient old age! ).

If anyone who is going can't be bothered to think of their own, but would like to know my recommendation for a book to read, please send me a PM


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice to be back at bookgroup again, was a lovely evening. Someone left their copy of the book behind... think it might be yours MsT (I might borrow it to read until I next see you, if that's not too cheeky ).

Next book is *The Edible Woman* by *Margaret Atwood*, which they've got at my local library... result!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 25, 2008)

Oooh, that sounds like a good choice. I will see if I can track down a copy and get on and read it after I finish my current book. I will also try and get to the next meeting, if it is held somewhere easily accessible...

I just found a "buy it now" on ebay for it, brand new paperback, apparently, and bought it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2008)

There were brand new paperbacks in the link I put up there ^ and much better than amazon


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 25, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> There were brand new paperbacks in the link I put up there ^ and much better than amazon



I didn't realise that was a link to a sale place. But it is cheaper than Tesco, too (but not as cheap as the one I got on ebay )!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 25, 2008)

I just gave 4 quid to a stranger who rang my door bell, selling a novelette which she had "self published". I was so surprised at the approach, that I handed over the money! 

Perhaps it will form a recommendation at a later bookgroup meeting...

In fact, I building up quite a lost of recommendations - I really will have to get to the next meeting!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, my copy of the Atwood has come, and I finished my other book today, so I will start it tomorrow, I reckon.

Was a date set for the next meeting?


----------



## camouflage (Jul 29, 2008)

I want to attend a book group thing an I want to suggest a book. You must all read Random Acts of Mindless Violence because that's the next book I intend to read and I expect my requirements to be accomodated.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2008)

Is this a book group for 1?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 29, 2008)

I have to admit that the books I want to recommend are mostly (but not exclusively) ones that I do want to read but haven't yet got round to for one reason or another, so I sympathise with that


----------



## han (Jul 31, 2008)

oops - I offered to host the next bookgroup but now it looks like our chums from cornwall will be staying then (so I won't be able to make bookgroup). Still gonna read the book though cos it looks v  (if it's gonna be on the 17th - if it's 24th I'm fine to host )


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2008)

Those are both Sundays hon


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2008)

Next one should be 21st


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2008)

Argh! I just bought the book (because some arse lent out the one I reserved at the library) and I can't make that date


----------



## han (Jul 31, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Those are both Sundays hon



oops, I meant 14th and 21st (looked at July!).

We could change the date so you can make it, though - how about Wednesday 20th?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 31, 2008)

han said:


> oops, I meant 14th and 21st (looked at July!).
> 
> We could change the date so you can make it, though - how about Wednesday 20th?



Fine by us. Crispy's birthday is 3 days afterwards so we can give him the bumps or something.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 1, 2008)

han said:


> We could change the date so you can make it, though - how about Wednesday 20th?


Don't change the date just for me. If everyone can make the Wed though, would be cool


----------



## han (Aug 14, 2008)

Can everyone make this coming Wednesday, then? 

If so - bookgroup chez hanjan?

(I can't make Thur either actually but if everyone else prefers Thursday then do go ahead without us, innit   )


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 14, 2008)

I have nearly finished the book, and would like to come to a meeting to discuss it. Can someone confirm the date and give me an idea of the venue, so I can determine whether or not I can do so?


----------



## han (Aug 14, 2008)

see the post above 

This coming Wednesday 20th, Brixton Hill area (more details to come via pm if everyone's happy with having it on Wednedsay instead of Thursday).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 14, 2008)

I was responding to the post above, which didn't seem to confirm anything, since it asks a question about the date, and since it didn't say where you lived!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2008)

Bugger... I better get reading  I've only read the intro so far 

e2a: I can do Thursday now too... so either is good for me


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 14, 2008)

I have just finished the book, and I have a couple to recommend for next time, so I am all ready to bookgroup!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm happy with next Wednesday, and need to get reading!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh come on, you guys! I am desperate to say something about the book, having just finished it. Get reading, dammit. 

Sounds like Wednesday is the agreed date, then. Can someone PM me the address?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2008)

That's the point of the book group meets... keep it zipped til then  

Still have a cake to bake and bag to pack before I can sit down and read!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 14, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's the point of the book group meets... keep it zipped til then



Oh really? I wasn't aware of that rule. So, there is no point in me buying and reading a book unless I have checked that I can attend the meeting, then 

In that case, can we be sure to set and stick to dates of the next meeting at the one before, or soon after?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2008)

I was only taking the piss... talk away, I'm off to bake me cake


----------



## han (Aug 14, 2008)

ok, it's Wednesday, then.

I  have been laughing out loud at this. Good choice, AS!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 15, 2008)

Crispy is over half of the way through it, but the problem with two of you sharing one book is that I haven't even started yet!  Admittedly I've read it twice before so I just need a refresh really. But I'm really into Red Mars at the moment and it's been difficult to draw myself away. 

But anyway, glad that han at least is enjoying it.


----------



## zora (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm a third of the way through, too, and enjoying it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 15, 2008)

I have finished it, and I enjoyed it, too!


----------



## han (Aug 18, 2008)

PMs with directions to our house have been sent to the  most recent bookgroup attendees - let me know if you want one but didn't get one


----------



## Ms T (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm enjoying it too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 19, 2008)

3 pages in 

If I get off here I reckon I can finish by tomorrow evening


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm half way through, and at least I remember the ending so if I don't manage to get it read, not the end of the world.

I want to get to the end though. I'm reminded of how much I like it.


----------



## han (Aug 19, 2008)

still haven't finished it! arse!

Hopefully will be able to cram it in tomorrow.

Loving it, anyway. Looking forward to seeing y'all tomorrow.


----------



## han (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm about 3/4 of the way through though, which for me is historic.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 19, 2008)

It's worth persevering. It's one of those books where the end is worth getting to, which is not always true.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 20, 2008)

han said:


> still haven't finished it! arse!
> 
> Hopefully will be able to cram it in tomorrow.
> 
> Loving it, anyway. Looking forward to seeing y'all tomorrow.



Me neither. Am more than halfway through though.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 20, 2008)

What time are people heading for the bookgroup sesh?

I have managed to bring the book(s) I want to recommend with me to work, so I can go straight from here, but haven't brought the one we are discussing!


----------



## onemonkey (Aug 20, 2008)

not going to make it 

have fun and wine and cheese and what have you.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 20, 2008)

I am planning to head over there after my dinner, having snuck off from work early and come home 

So, I will see some of you later....


----------



## han (Aug 20, 2008)

that was fun!

A universal thumbs up for Edible Woman 

Next month's book is 'Brave New World' by Aldous Huxley.

There are 3 black brollies and 1 see-through brollie left in our kitchen.....

Brella, brella, brella, brella, hey hey sitting under my umbrella brella brella...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 21, 2008)

Ah bugger, mine's the little boots one 

Ta for hosting han, was a lovely evening. Will be finishing off the book tomorrow, and trying to track down my copy of BNW


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is the author on Women's Hour when Pilgrim State was published. I am just listening to it now...

Thought it might be interesting to people....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/womanshour/02/2008_14_tue.shtml


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine's the black one with a button in the handle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2008)

I think I'll be at the next one - I haven't read Brave New World since I was a teen


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine is the see-though one that bends down over your head, llke granny umbrellas used to do.  Only problem is that because it doesn't fold down into a small size, I never use it!

It's probably a bit too big to take along to the next book group though if you're cycling, so I should probably pick it up at somepoint.


----------



## zora (Aug 21, 2008)

han said:


> There are 3 black brollies and 1 see-through brollie left in our kitchen.....



  Mine's one of the little black ones. Don't worry about it though, I'll find a left over one at work...brollies are a bit like lighters in that respect.


----------



## han (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll hold onto them and keep them all safe for y'all - they ain't going anywhere


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 29, 2008)

Jacqueline Walker, who wrote Pilgrim State, as I mentioned above and at the bookgroup last week, has been in touch, and has said she would love to come to one of our bookgroup meetings. She is now a facebook "friend" of mine, in fact.

She is also doing another reading at Pipe and Slippers, which is the event where I met her a few months ago. It is happening on 7th September in Brockwell Park, and costs a fiver. I think I will start a separate thread about it, in fact, since it is so much a Brixton event.

Anyway, when do we want to invite her to come along? We could ask her to come and talk about the book before we read it, and to do a reading from it for us, or we could ask her to come after we have read it, but, as was pointed out at the bookgroup, that might be a bit awkward, if people don't like the book, or just want to be critical about aspects of it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2008)

Is bookgroup this week?


----------



## han (Sep 22, 2008)

I think so! I'm actually going to finish this one - yipeeee! totally loving it.

Nearly cried laughing in some of it. I know I probably wasn't supposed to find it funny, but I did....


----------



## Ms T (Sep 23, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is bookgroup this week?



I think that's what we decided.  Am back from my hols now and can host on Thursday, if that's what people want.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 23, 2008)

I am also back, and am hoping to attend, although I am horribly busy, so may not be able to  

But can I have the address please, in case I do make it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2008)

Ms T said:


> I think that's what we decided.  Am back from my hols now and can host on Thursday, if that's what people want.


If you're happy to host, then I'm up for coming to yours - would've offered myself, but I might be a little late. I've finished the book as well! 

How was your holiday?


----------



## han (Sep 24, 2008)

Ms T said:


> I think that's what we decided.  Am back from my hols now and can host on Thursday, if that's what people want.



Cool!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm a maybe for this evening.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm also a maybe - depends on whether I can get my slides done for a presentation I have to do Friday morning. Crispy however should be a definite. He's re-read the book and everything (due to assuming I couldn't make it, I have not but my memory of it isn't too bad! )


----------



## zora (Sep 25, 2008)

Definite.


----------



## han (Sep 25, 2008)

Me definite too


----------



## han (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a bag of everyone's brollies which I will bring with me to re-distribute


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 25, 2008)

I might make this  Can I get a PM with Ms T's address? I know the road I think but can't remember the house number. 
cheers


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 25, 2008)

han said:


> I have a bag of everyone's brollies which I will bring with me to re-distribute


Yay


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2008)

Cheers for hosting MsT and for the delicious pizza... you need to post the recipe up for that dough (but maybe in suburban  )).


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2008)

What's the next book?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2008)

The Naked Civil Servant - Quentin Crisp


----------



## Crispy (Sep 26, 2008)

It's

The Naked Civil Servant
by Quentin Crisp
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Naked_Civil_Servant


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks
I'll be back one day


----------



## ethel (Sep 26, 2008)

i may do this...


----------



## han (Oct 6, 2008)

Crispy said:


> It's
> 
> The Naked Civil Servant
> by Quentin Crisp
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Naked_Civil_Servant



Am enjoying this!  The first sentence is great.


----------



## han (Oct 15, 2008)

oook look!
http://www.bfi.org.uk/whatson/node/...f&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20081014llgff

Anyone upferrit?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 17, 2008)

Maybe, if it's better than the book


----------



## Ms T (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't think I'm going to get to this one, especially as I'm going to a wine show next Thursday (although that isn't that much different from book group, is it?)


----------



## han (Oct 18, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Maybe, if it's better than the book



oh dear


----------



## han (Oct 20, 2008)

han said:


> oook look!
> http://www.bfi.org.uk/whatson/node/...f&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20081014llgff
> 
> Anyone upferrit?



I'll take the resulting virtual tumbleweed as a 'no', then....

I don't mind hosting on Thursday if anyone's going to come!  It IS on Thursday, isn't it?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 20, 2008)

That's what was said. Crispy and I can't make it though if it's this Thursday.


----------



## han (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, as 3 people so far can't make it, shall we have it next Thursday instead?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 20, 2008)

That will mean I'll have to get cracking with actually reading the book. 

But if people don't mind, that would be lovely.


----------



## zora (Oct 20, 2008)

han said:


> Well, as 3 people so far can't make it, shall we have it next Thursday instead?



Yes please!


----------



## han (Oct 21, 2008)

Cool. So the next bookgroup is Thursday 30th November.

I'm happy to host, or if anyone else wants to feel free!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 21, 2008)

Or Crispy and I can host - it's been a while since we've done it, it's probably our turn. 

And then we'll _definitely_ have to get the book read.


----------



## foamy (Oct 21, 2008)

han said:


> Cool. So the next bookgroup is Thursday 30th *October*.
> 
> I'm happy to host, or if anyone else wants to feel free!



i dont think i'll be able to make it (even though it's in my half term) but i will be reading along and look forward to hearing peoples comments - i miss book group!


----------



## han (Oct 21, 2008)

oops yes - I meant October


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2008)

foamy said:


> i dont think i'll be able to make it (even though it's in my half term) but i will be reading along and look forward to hearing peoples comments - i miss book group!




Bookgroup misses you! And so does Workshy  Which seems to have died a death recently. I must ressurect it!


----------



## foamy (Oct 22, 2008)

*plans to elope back to london for all of half term for a book-group work-shy extravaganza*


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2008)

How's Cambridge ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2008)

30th is good for me


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 30, 2008)

So, anyone coming apart from han and bee?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 30, 2008)

I've got a cold, sorry.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 30, 2008)

I've only just got better from one. Get well soon SK!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 30, 2008)

As for those who aren't poorly - shame on you all! Particularly the book chooser! 

Crispy and I are currently having a very nice book with han. Han and I like the book but thought it rather sad in places, Crispy did not read it. 

We have decided the next book will be Running with Scissors, a memoir by Augusten Burroughs. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Bookman


----------



## zora (Oct 30, 2008)

Oops, sorry for being rubbish!


Well done you for carrying the October bookgroup torch.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 30, 2008)

zora said:


> Oops, sorry for being rubbish!
> 
> 
> Well done you for carrying the October bookgroup torch.



We even texted you missiz!


----------



## han (Oct 31, 2008)

Missed you lot who didn't come!

But we had an ace bookgroup  Thanx Sparrow and Crispy for being the hosts with the mosts.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> As for those who aren't poorly - shame on you all! Particularly the book chooser!


I was poorly, but I also forgot... sorry


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> We have decided the next book will be Running with Scissors, a memoir by Augusten Burroughs.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Bookman


oooh, this is a film too... book/film night?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 1, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh, this is a film too... book/film night?



We did discuss the possibility. So, who has a big TV for the next meet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 2, 2008)

*sticks hand up* 



(depends on the date, got a feeling my work xmas do is on a Thursday)


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2008)

Only just realised I'm a month ahead of myself - my work xmas do isn't in November!!


----------



## han (Nov 10, 2008)

Yikes - need to buy this!

You and your uber-telly ok to host then, Bee?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2008)

When is it? I can do next Thursday 20th, but not 26th.

I've read about 10 pages so far


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 11, 2008)

Damn it. Crispy hasn't even bought it yet and it's his turn.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2008)

Have now


----------



## han (Nov 12, 2008)

Read a little chunk of it. Enjoying it so far!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 13, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> When is it? I can do next Thursday 20th, but not 26th.
> 
> I've read about 10 pages so far




I'm the opposite - can do the 27th but not the 20th.


----------



## Spark (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd really like to join this - I've been wanting to be part of a book group for ages.  Can I join please?


----------



## han (Nov 14, 2008)

'course! All are welcome


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 14, 2008)

Really sorry for not making the last bookgroup - and after I'd promised to come  I out and out forgot to be honest - I think this is a bit of a problem with inventing the next date on an ad hoc basis. If I'd known the date before I would have put it in my diary and would have been able to come. I'm sure you had fun without me anyway  Did people like the book?


----------



## Nina (Nov 14, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Really sorry for not making the last bookgroup - and after I'd promised to come  I out and out forgot to be honest - I think this is a bit of a problem with inventing the next date on an ad hoc basis. If I'd known the date before I would have put it in my diary and would have been able to come. I'm sure you had fun without me anyway  Did people like the book?



You have a diary?


----------



## han (Nov 14, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Did people like the book?



Yep - loved it! Excellent choice. 

A bit sad in places, but also very funny.

The current one's an absolute corker


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 16, 2008)

So, are we meeting this Thursday or next Thursday then? Should say that the book hasn't even come through to Crispy's work yet, so neither of us will probably have read the whole thing, though hopefully we should both be able to read a little.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 16, 2008)

Nina said:


> You have a diary?



Yes  Well, my phone  You're not in this bookgroup anyway - get off our thread!


----------



## han (Nov 17, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So, are we meeting this Thursday or next Thursday then? Should say that the book hasn't even come through to Crispy's work yet, so neither of us will probably have read the whole thing, though hopefully we should both be able to read a little.



At craft club we were talking about missing out November's bookgroup and going straight to the Xmas one in December - what say you?

Quite a few of us can't make this Thursday or next Thursday, and if you guys haven't started the book yet, it probably makes sense. 

[LOVING the book by the way! ]


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 17, 2008)

han said:


> At craft club we were talking about missing out November's bookgroup and going straight to the Xmas one in December - what say you?
> 
> Quite a few of us can't make this Thursday or next Thursday, and if you guys haven't started the book yet, it probably makes sense.


Well, I'd be happy with this if other people are... And considering it was my suggestion, I really think I should make sure I've read it. 



> [LOVING the book by the way! ]


Yey!


----------



## zora (Nov 17, 2008)

han said:


> the Xmas one in December



yes, the *bookgroup christmas party!* With *Secret  Book Santa!* Hurray!

I'll book a table for us, as usual  - though at Khan's this time (which used to be the traditional bookgroup christmas party venue back in the day).

I'd like to book quite soon so if people could please add their names to all dates listed below they can make in December and then we'll go with the date that suits most bookgroup members.

*Wednesday 10th December*
zora

*Thursday 11th December*
zora

*Wednesday 17th December*
zora

*Thursday 18th December*
zora


----------



## eme (Nov 17, 2008)

yayy...


*Wednesday 10th December*
zora, eme

*Thursday 11th December*
zora

*Wednesday 17th December*
zora, eme

*Thursday 18th December*
zora, eme


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 17, 2008)

*Wednesday 10th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow

*Thursday 11th December*
zora, Crispy Sparrow

*Wednesday 17th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow

*Thursday 18th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow

Oh dear, I've amalgamated us.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2008)

*Wednesday 10th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee

*Thursday 11th December*
zora, Crispy Sparrow

*Wednesday 17th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee

*Thursday 18th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 17, 2008)

*Wednesday 10th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney

*Thursday 11th December*
zora, Crispy Sparrow, sleaterkinney

*Wednesday 17th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney

*Thursday 18th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2008)

han said:


> [LOVING the book by the way! ]


The more I read the more I laugh out loud


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 17, 2008)

I only just got the book yesterday so delaying it might be a good idea, plus I'm staying up in deepest darkest watford until the flat comes through and that's a journey I definitely wouldn't make.


----------



## onemonkey (Nov 17, 2008)

*Wednesday 10th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney, onemonkey

*Thursday 11th December*
zora, Crispy Sparrow, sleaterkinney, onemonkey

*Wednesday 17th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney, onemonkey

*Thursday 18th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, onemonkey


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 17, 2008)

*Wednesday 10th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney, onemonkey

*Thursday 11th December*
zora, Crispy Sparrow, sleaterkinney, onemonkey, guineveretoo

*Wednesday 17th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney, onemonkey, guineveretoo

*Thursday 18th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, onemonkey, guineveretoo


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2008)

*Wednesday 10th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney, onemonkey

*Thursday 11th December*
zora, Crispy Sparrow, sleaterkinney, onemonkey, guineveretoo

*Wednesday 17th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney, onemonkey, guineveretoo, Clyde

*Thursday 18th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, onemonkey, guineveretoo, Clyde


----------



## han (Nov 17, 2008)

*Wednesday 10th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney, onemonkey, han

*Thursday 11th December*
zora, Crispy Sparrow, sleaterkinney, onemonkey, guineveretoo, han

*Wednesday 17th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney, onemonkey, guineveretoo, Clyde

*Thursday 18th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, onemonkey, guineveretoo, Clyde


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 18, 2008)

So, just to confirm, the decision has been made to skip November's meeting?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2008)

Pretty sure it has.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 18, 2008)

*Wednesday 10th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney, onemonkey, han, Brainaddict

*Thursday 11th December*
zora, Crispy Sparrow, sleaterkinney, onemonkey, guineveretoo, han, Brainaddict

*Wednesday 17th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney, onemonkey, guineveretoo, Clyde, Brainaddict

*Thursday 18th December*
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, onemonkey, guineveretoo, Clyde


----------



## Ms T (Nov 19, 2008)

Wednesday 10th December
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney, onemonkey, han, Brainaddict, Ms T

Thursday 11th December
zora, Crispy Sparrow, sleaterkinney, onemonkey, guineveretoo, han, Brainaddict, Ms T

Wednesday 17th December
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney, onemonkey, guineveretoo, Clyde, Brainaddict, Ms T

Thursday 18th December
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, onemonkey, guineveretoo, Clyde


----------



## zora (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like we've got a winner! 



> *Wednesday 17th December*
> zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, sleaterkinney, onemonkey, guineveretoo, Clyde, Brainaddict, Ms T



What on earth could han possibly be doing that night though that's better than bookgroup christmas party?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 19, 2008)

I might haz no internetz for a while, so if someone could text me when it's all organised it'd be great.


----------



## han (Nov 19, 2008)

zora said:


> Looks like we've got a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> What on earth could han possibly be doing that night though that's better than bookgroup christmas party?






I am gutted to miss it! 

But......my lovely friend Camp David who emigrated to Australia will be in England for a month and staying with us for 3 days. 

How's that for an excuse?!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 21, 2008)

zora said:


> Looks like we've got a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> What on earth could han possibly be doing that night though that's better than bookgroup christmas party?



Am just popping in to say, if you could avoid the 18th, that would be great cos I'm organising an urban drinks that night.  But if you've chosen the 17th, that's very cool.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=270912

Urban drink in East Dulwich or Camberwell, depending on your poiint of view.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## zora (Nov 26, 2008)

We're all booked for our christmas party. 

*Khan's, Wed 17th Dec. 7.30pm ish.*


----------



## han (Nov 26, 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## han (Nov 26, 2008)

have a good un folx


----------



## zora (Nov 26, 2008)

Why don't you come and bring your bring, for that authentic London bookgroup experience? Oh, and for nom in one of London's finest Indian eateries.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2008)

^ that's what I was going to suggest 


(is khan's byo?)


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, and there's an offy right next door


----------



## han (Nov 28, 2008)

zora said:


> Why don't you come and bring your bring, for that authentic London bookgroup experience? Oh, and for nom in one of London's finest Indian eateries.



That's very sweet of you, my lovely, I will think about that idea and see what the ol' fella wants to do


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 28, 2008)

I am still hoping to make it. Where is Khan's? I am sure it is sacrilege or blasphemy or something, that I don't know, but please be forgiving


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2008)

Opposite the George Canning -> The Hobgoblin -> The Hootenany pub on Brixton Water Lane.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 28, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Opposite the George Canning -> The Hobgoblin -> The Hootenany pub on Brixton Water Lane.



Ah, okay. Thanks


----------



## zora (Nov 28, 2008)

zora said:


> bring your bring


 for the second "bring", read "friend", btw.  But it sounds like you all got my drift..


----------



## onemonkey (Dec 1, 2008)

and don't forget your offerings for secret santa. Wrap up a book and bring it along.

Santa knows there's a credit crunch and a fucked environment so (in the spirit of Chip Lambert in the Corrections) he's encouraging you to recycle one of your old books.  

Heck you can even recycle the wrapping paper if you like


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Perhaps I could use the "wrapping paper" which was, allegedly, free in today's Guardian, supposedly designed by Jonathan Ross 

That is, if I am able to come at all!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 12, 2008)

i've gone and double-booked myself for this, I might still be able to make it, but it won't be until later.


----------



## onemonkey (Dec 13, 2008)

I can't make it at all now.   

It's my lab xmas party which could be missed, but it's also my girlfriend's last night in the country which can't.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2008)

They're dropping like flies! 

I am still free, but I haven't actually read the book, and could use the freed up time for christmas shopping, having been out of circulation for some time recently...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2008)

Another double booking here - sorry!


----------



## zora (Dec 13, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> i've gone and double-booked myself for this, I might still be able to make it, but it won't be until later.


----------



## zora (Dec 13, 2008)

onemonkey said:


> I can't make it at all now.
> 
> It's my lab xmas party which could be missed, but it's also my girlfriend's last night in the country which can't.


----------



## zora (Dec 13, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Another double booking here - sorry!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## zora (Dec 13, 2008)

Santa's very cross. 







Not to worry though, I think I have found replacements (longstanding aspiring bookgroup members) already. 

Merry bloomin' christmas!


----------



## onemonkey (Dec 15, 2008)

how quickly we are forgotten 

but to make up for my errant ways, i'll offer to host the january meeting


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 15, 2008)

How many people are still up for this?


----------



## zora (Dec 15, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> How many people are still up for this?



On latest count 
zora, eme, Crispy Sparrow, BiddlyBee, guineveretoo (maybe), Brainaddict, Ms T
I would have thought.

Plus any replacement guests (mine are not coming now ) - please invite all your friends.

I'm very much looking forward to a curry on Wednesday and I'll swap my secret santa present with myself if need be...I'm not having my festive spirit crushed _this_ easily.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm definitely there, looking forward to a decent curry and have my secret santa all wrapped and ready  

Don't have any spare friends to bring along though  what about all the people that post about wanting to join the bookgroup?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 16, 2008)

As well as my proper secret santa book, Crispy and I were thinking I should wrap up a booby prize too, to be given out as a result of some sort of competition...


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2008)

In traditional style, I will be gatecrashing the event as usual, with secret santa book in hand.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok I have missed the boat on this so many times.

Can I have a big heads up on the next book (Bee maybe let me know) as I would love to get involved?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2008)

Come for curry tonight kitty!


----------



## eme (Dec 17, 2008)

book wrapped! see you later x


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 17, 2008)

Okay, my secretsantabook is in my bag, and I am just about to set off and try and find my way to this place... See some of you soon....


----------



## Ms T (Dec 17, 2008)

Hendo's crashing too.  And he's attended quite a few bookgroups by default.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 17, 2008)

Christ I'm full.

Next book is

Tale of Two Cities
by
Chaz Dickens

You can get the full text here: http://www.gutenberg.org/files/98/98.txt


----------



## han (Dec 18, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Christ I'm full.
> 
> Next book is
> 
> ...



Ahhhh, I missed a good un by the sound of it. 

Excellent choice of book for January - hurray!

I loved the Scissors book as well - an ABSOLUTE corker - well done Sparrow.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 19, 2008)

If's it's any consolation I had to spend the evening with coked-up twats and boring twats, some were both at the same time. . But I had to be there. 

I'll host one too now I'm south of the river, once I've bought something for people to sit on.


----------



## wrysmile (Jan 4, 2009)

Is there a 2009 bookclub thread or is this one carrying on? I'm thinking about joining for 2009 as hopefully it may give me some reading discipline and also I like lots of bookclub members but don't see them very often so good chance to catch up with urbanites regularly. Also, I have read and love A Tale of Two Cities so would be up for the January discussion. 

Are any of these good enough reasons?

Actually - I can't remember, but do you always meet on Thursdays? I have a course on for the next two months on Thursdays. Is that going to make things tricky?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 4, 2009)

What did we decide about the next meeting date and venue? I can't remember if we concluded the discussion.

Also, I can't remember whether we agreed anything about a new thread or not!

So, nothing helpful in this post, I am afraid.


----------



## Spark (Jan 5, 2009)

I would like to be another new member this time too (if I can make it).  I have the book - reading commences this evening.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 5, 2009)

I may return.  I miss bookgroup.....it's just getting the fucking book read that causes me problems  

Tale of Two Cities is his shortest one isn't it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2009)

Hard Times


----------



## Pieface (Jan 5, 2009)

So is this one a biggie?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2009)

350 pages.. I've read 10


----------



## Pieface (Jan 5, 2009)

that's not too bad   When is the meeting?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2009)

I think the 3rd Thursday of the month was mentioned, so that they're a bit more regular again - not sure of the venue though.

Still means I've got no chance of finishing it


----------



## Pieface (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't even own it  
I may finish my own book and then look to BG.
But I have all these China Mieville books to read too - although I could just get onemonkey to paraphrase them for me


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2009)

I almost got Geek Love picked at the last meeting as it's in my pile (a recommendation from you I think), but lost by one vote


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn! that's a great book


----------



## Pieface (Jan 5, 2009)

What the fuck is wrong with you people!!!! 

It's weird! It's interesting! It's unexpectedly heartbreaking! It's funny!  

And you choose Dickens??!!  

I have to come back.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think I'm a very good saleswoman


----------



## Pieface (Jan 5, 2009)

Just get angry


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2009)

This is why you need to come back


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2009)

Right - this year I'm doing it and will stop being a lamo and join the book club 

Although I fucking hate Dickens so this will be a challenge (although might help me stay off the booze for the next few weeks ).


----------



## Crispy (Jan 5, 2009)

Reading the book is not a prerequisite for attending bookgroup. Bring a box full of loud opinions, cheese and wine and you'll do fine


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Reading the book is not a prerequisite for attending bookgroup. Bring a box full of loud opinions, cheese and wine and you'll do fine



Heh - I can probably manage those


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm trying, I'm truly trying, but he is one wordy motherfucker. I like my language plain and simple as a rule. As a rule Mr Dickens will not use one word when he can use a hundred. I find it trying I tell you, truly trying.


----------



## ethel (Jan 7, 2009)

Brainaddict said:


> I'm trying, I'm truly trying, but he is one wordy motherfucker. I like my language plain and simple as a rule. As a rule Mr Dickens will not use one word when he can use a hundred. I find it trying I tell you, truly trying.



don't try reading any nick cave.


i'll do the next round. maybe.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 7, 2009)

I always want to come along and can never keep track of when or where it is because it's always pages back and a bit undefined. I see it's Tale of Two Cities this time - one of my least favourite Dickens novels, but I have at least read it, and it's a good idea to suggest a book that anyone can get anywhere for free. 

Reading the book's not a problem - I'm a fast reader, and, failing that, I can just fall back on my Eng Lit background and blather. But where and when?


----------



## scifisam (Jan 7, 2009)

Brainaddict said:


> I'm trying, I'm truly trying, but he is one wordy motherfucker. I like my language plain and simple as a rule. As a rule Mr Dickens will not use one word when he can use a hundred. I find it trying I tell you, truly trying.



He was paid by the word. Sometimes that's painfully obvious.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2009)

Brainaddict said:


> I'm trying, I'm truly trying, but he is one wordy motherfucker. I like my language plain and simple as a rule. As a rule Mr Dickens will not use one word when he can use a hundred. I find it trying I tell you, truly trying.



I tried reading it on Crispy's electronic thing and just couldn't handle it in that format. I'm hoping the paper copy in the post will be easier to understand.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, where and when are we meeting, folks?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2009)

I haven't read the Sale Of Two Titties but am more than willing to come along and give my opinion on the great Dickens and get drunk on wine and rushed up on cheese.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 7, 2009)

Me too


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2009)

Brainaddict said:


> I'm trying, I'm truly trying, but he is one wordy motherfucker. I like my language plain and simple as a rule. As a rule Mr Dickens will not use one word when he can use a hundred. I find it trying I tell you, truly trying.



I find it enchanting


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone got a link to a printable online version of this? I may get SOME time to read it. I am only familiar with the first sentence and know it is full of comedy dastardly Frenchies, like Rigaud in Little Dorrit - Dickens hates foreigners it seems.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 7, 2009)

I know fuck all about this one tbh...


----------



## Rollem (Jan 7, 2009)

coo-eee, i'd like to join this here book group. but i dont want to read any dickens <remembers english lit a level and shudders> so will wait till the next book if thats ok


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2009)

Why do people so hate him?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 7, 2009)

Dunno.  I liked the ones I've read although I've never picked one up off my own bat.  Maybe it just smacks of too much schooling like rollem says.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2009)

I love him so much I daren't read all his books as then I'd have none to to look forward to, so I still have Barnaby Rudge, Old Curiosity Shop, Hard Times, Our Mutual Friend, Oliver Twist, Edwin Drood and TOTC to look forward to. Then there's the short stories and sketches and articles.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Maybe it just smacks of too much schooling like rollem says.


i just didnt enjoy reading him at A level (particulalry Hard Times) and so dont wanna go there again


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Anyone got a link to a printable online version of this?


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=8489201&postcount=617



Rollem said:


> coo-eee, i'd like to join this here book group. but i dont want to read any dickens <remembers english lit a level and shudders> so will wait till the next book if thats ok


Well if you come to the Jan bookgroup you can put forward a book to be picked


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> But I have all these China Mieville books to read too - although I could just get onemonkey to paraphrase them for me


i've only read King Rat.. i've been meaning to read one or other of the others but they are just so hoooge


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 7, 2009)

sleaterkinney was threatening to host if he had furniture..  otherwise, you can come round to mine, i have just bought 90 litres of new beans for my beanbag.

Any ideas about dates?

any volunteers to start the BG 2009 thread?  (i will if someone can provide the list of books we read in 2008)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2009)

onemonkey said:


> i've only read King Rat.. i've been meaning to read one or other of the others but they are just so hoooge



Perdido Street Station is absolutely brilliant - huge, but very quick read.
Did I imagine it or isn't Mieville an old schoolchum of yours?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2009)

onemonkey said:


> sleaterkinney was threatening to host if he had furniture.. otherwise, you can come round to mine, i have just bought 90 litres of new beans for my beanbag.
> 
> Any ideas about dates?
> 
> any volunteers to start the BG 2009 thread? (i will if someone can provide the list of books we read in 2008)


Here ya go 

Northern Lights by Phillip Pullman
About the Author by John Colapinto
With Their Backs To The World by Asne Seierstad
_Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf_ by _Edward Albee_
Brideshead Revisted by Evelyn Waugh
Saturday Night and Sunday Morning by Alan Sillitoe
The Edible Woman by Margaret Atwood
Brave New World by Aldous Huxley
_The Naked Civil Servant by Quentin Crisp_
Running with Scissors by Augusten Burroughs.
Tale of Two Cities by Charles Dickens

Think we missed out November, so there's only 11.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2009)

Rollem said:


> coo-eee, i'd like to join this here book group. but i dont want to read any dickens <remembers english lit a level and shudders> so will wait till the next book if thats ok


You need to come along and influence the next book, otherwise, we may just keep picking Dickens books until we have read them all, and then move on to Hardy.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 7, 2009)

hardy's fine  

when is this months meet then?


----------



## foo (Jan 7, 2009)

you prefer Hardy over Dickens?

wierdo. 

sorry, not a thread for me as i'm not likely to make a meet. 

<scarpers>

edit: fwiw - i don't hate dickens orangdildo. i'd go as far as to say, i mostly like him. not that particular book though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2009)

I say we go for an Eliot. Or even Henry James.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have the law and I'm gonna lay it down on your asses. Bookgroup is on the third thursday of each month. So that's the 15th of January. If you can't make it, TOUGH.

Flapping around with uncertain dates contributed to poor attendance last year, I feel.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I have the law and I'm gonna lay it down on your asses. Bookgroup is on the third thursday of each month. So that's the 15th of January. If you can't make it, TOUGH.
> 
> Flapping around with uncertain dates contributed to poor attendance last year, I feel.



That's me out then.  Have to work until 0100 on most Thursdays.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought having some flexibility for regular members worked quite well tbh last year.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Why do people so hate him?



I don't think I'm going to hate him, but I do find the long sentences hard work. It reads like one of my early essays before I got the hang of short sentences


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I thought having some flexibility for regular members worked quite well tbh last year.



Was it wrysmile who wanted to join but also has a commitment Thursday evenings? Tbh I'd be happy moving it to a Wednesday or another day for the forseable future, though obviously it would need to be agreed by all, and any change should probably stay regular for a fairly long time so people don't get confused.


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 7, 2009)

Cheers Bee 

all existing discussions can now carry on over  >>> here

crispy can you transfer the stickiness to the new thread, ta!


----------



## mango5 (Jan 7, 2009)

OK


----------

